# Has your kid ever given you the chills?



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

My 20 mo DD gave me chills tonight. We were reading bedtime stories in her room and she was wound up. She was pointing urgently at her bedroom door, looking back and forth from the door to me and back. I got up and asked her to show me what was taking her attention. She walked right out her bedroom door and pointed at a picture of her great grandma & grandpa on their wedding day. Both of them died last summer/fall. She was pointing, saying, "Boppa, mamamama!" really urgently and looking from the picture to me and back. All of us grandchildren called them Mom-ma and Pop-pa.

I still have a strange sensation. What could it mean?


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

I know what you are talking about.

I have been hearing it more and more. I met a mom this fall who told me that her husband's mother died and everyone was upset. But the mom told me that the 3 year old daughter said,
"why is everyone crying. Grandma came to me last night and said she is happier now."

take a look at this........ for more info...

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...31826?v=glance


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Trabot,
I have that book ~

I was in a bookstore in Mt. Shasta, CA and the owner of the store was squatted down posting a flyer below the counter. DDs were in their stroller at her eye level. She said, "Oh, crystal children!" DH and I looked it up and found the book you linked to.

Just before this happened, there were two Buddhist monks looking at books. They made eye contact with the girls and just stared and finally told DH and me that the girls were so beautiful.

All in all, we felt the girls were affecting people in a special way. I'll go get that book out and read it more carefully.

CurlyTop


----------



## magnoliablue (Dec 29, 2002)

All three of them, all of the time...but my dd was the most perceptive to spritual when she was between 3 and 5. She would see apparitions and describe them in detail...we later found out that one of the spirits she was describing described the woman who grew up in our home. My older son, as well as myself, have premonition dreams, and he has often said outloud exactly what I am thinking, which reallllyy freaks me out!..the other night, for an example, I was at another site and the game Tiddlywinks came up..and turned into a talk about Beatrix Potter (long story..lol)....when I was tucking him into bed. he said to me, "Tiddlywinks!".. I said 'What made you say that?" He said, " I don't know...but remember the frog in the Beatrix Potter book always went around saying "Tiddlywinks? I felt like saying it"...needless to say, though it was not profound, it gave me the chills.


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

My ds #2 has always been extremely spiritual/perceptive. When he was 3 my grandfather died. My ds hardly knew him because we lived far away, but a few days after the death ds said "Don't be sad Mom, your grandpa is happy with is mommy and daddy now. Someone told me!" We had never discussed death or the afterlife with him. Years later, when our 13 year old dog died, we were all incredibly sad. This same ds told us all very calmly that on the way into the house he had seen Sophie (the dog) sitting on our roof watching over us all. It made him smile.


----------



## honey (Nov 28, 2003)

I lived in this icky house once. I never saw anything but would wake up in the middle of the night feeling like someone was looking at me. One evening, a friend and her little boy, who was about 2 1/2, were over. We were in the living room talking and he was playing. He started to look scared and said, we have to get out of here NOW, very urgently. We looked at each other, packed up my baby, and went to her house to sleep. I moved out a couple weeks later.


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

i lived somewhere haunted once and it was horrible.


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Woooo, I like reading these stories! Plum, tell the story.

I have always had some kind of "premonition" although it is often not exactly right. For example, I had the "feeling" my work friend A was going to tell me she is pg. Instead, on the way to meet her for lunch, my friend B stopped me and said, I'm Pg!! Huh.

Also, during Christmas break, I had this sad feeling a guy I work with was going to kill himself - he didn't THANKFULLY but the day we came back to work I found out a woman at work (I don't know her) was killed in a house fire over that weekend.

And, since I was 14 I have been telling EVERYONE I was going to have twins one day. Lo and behold, they're here!

I hear someone in this house we live in now, only in the babies' room. It is not scary at all. I think the girls see something.

CurlyTop


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

I think my house is haunted, Alex now sleeps in the room Daria used to, I moved the two girls into the bigger bedroom and him into the smaller one. Anyway he never sleeps good anymore in there, and Daria never did either but since she was a baby I never thought much about her not sleeping well. She always slept better on the couch with me or in our bedroom. Alex often is scared or wakes up upset or talking in his sleep and he has started wanting to sleep with a toy everynight so he "doesn't have bad dreams" he says. Now before this kid never was attached to anything,no lovey and he also thought sleeping with toys was quote "stupid" his words!

As for Daria I really think she might be a crystal child I will need to get that book. Every single person that has ever seen her or looked at her tells me she is beautiful and special. I have had so many strangers just stop me dead in a store to tell me that, this kid must have one heck of an aura! I mean people comment my other kids are cute but never all the time like that. Actually one person almost didn't even notice my other kids, just Daria! And then looked right at me and told me she was special and I was very blessed. I feel that way but it sorta made me feel funky or something :LOL

I believe she has an angel watching over her or spiritual connections. The night Daria was born (no one but my mom knew I was in labor and she didn't know the time of birth until 8am that morning) my aunt Karen had a dream that her mom (my grandma who is dead) was talking to her at a party then suddenly told her to rush in the other room and take the blanket off the baby girl's face she can't breath!! My aunt awoke with a jump and the clock said 1:43 am, the time Daria was born, she had the cord around her neck (the only one of my kids that did) and the doc barely made it into the room, she was half out before he got there.

My mom called my aunt to tell her I had the baby but no time etc, my aunt said I figured and then told my mom the dream.

Here's where the angel thing comes in, ever since I can remember Daria has "talked" either cooing as an infant, toddler gibberish etc to the ceiling or wall, sometimes dead air. She would smile and often reach her hand out like someone was there. A few times last week she tried "feeding" no one.

She was sitting on the floor with some froot loops,(I'm ducking from organic oaties :LOL) the other kids were in bed and dh and I were sitting behind her where she couldn't really see us. She suddenly looked up facing the wall away from us and said "hi" and waved then held out a few froot loops to thin air







, she then said "hi" again and waved (she says hi for both hi and bye sometimes) then went back to eating as if nothing happened. I just looked at dh like whoa:LOL.

And there have been times where someone just "protected"her kwim? She had a pretty bad vax reaction and thankfully recovered without any serious problems although there are a few effects. But I mean she can still walk, talk eat etc. There is so much love just pouring from her, something really special that I just can't put my finger on. Not just because she is my kid either.

ETA I read through that whole excerpt that trabot posted on that book and DAria is very fond of nature! She doesn't care what season it is, how cold or wet or whatever it is outside she want's to play outside! She is really into the dirt and everything.And she rolls in the grass and points to the flowers and just loves it. Alex will play out but he could care less about nature, just wants to toss a ball around :LOL.


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Yesterday my other dd opened a locket I received from my grandmother - it has a picture of my grandpa on one side and grandma on the other both as 60ish year old adults - pointed at my grandpa and said Pop-pa. That's what we all called him.

How she recognizes him, I have no idea. Neither dd has ever seen him before.

Hmmmmm,
CurlyTop


----------



## noodle4u (Jul 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by honey_
*I lived in this icky house once. I never saw anything but would wake up in the middle of the night feeling like someone was looking at me. One evening, a friend and her little boy, who was about 2 1/2, were over. We were in the living room talking and he was playing. He started to look scared and said, we have to get out of here NOW, very urgently. We looked at each other, packed up my baby, and went to her house to sleep. I moved out a couple weeks later.*
Your story makes my eyes water. FREAKY!









I hate reading stories like these, but I cant stop.
DD looks and points and talks to 'air' I dont like when she does it at bed time, I dont want to have ghosts in bed with us. Im too afraid.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I grew up in a house with a ghost- my brother was the only one who saw her and could describe her, but we all heard the latches, doors and footsteps upstairs when no one was there. It was a very old house- a log cabin under the clapboards.

Children are amazing. I think we all had the ability to know things and perceive the other side as young children, but many of us lost the ability.

I was terrified of seeing the ghost and when I felt the presence, would pull the covers over my head or clamp my eyes shut. It didn't think I'd be harmed, I just didn't want to see.

When we were shopping for houses- an old lady had died in one (the one we ended up buying) but I checked it out for a ghost (can sense these things pretty good) and it was all clear. I always check. We lived there happily for two years.

I prefer to not have a ghost- it can be sort of noisy and disturbing and I like it quiet.


----------



## layla (Jul 2, 2002)

OMG! I just read about the crystal children-I thought it was just some thing that my kids do...hug trees! They have since they were very little-well, the older ones have, the others still are little! When my baby coos & giggles at "nothing" up in the air, we say she is talking to her angels. That's what we've said for all of them. I think children are closer to god/goddess/yaweh/allah/whomever and can still see angels and stuff. It's too bad that most of us lose that ability. I myself have very stong "feelings," and dreams. Sometimes they're scary, but I've learned to listen. And you can be sure if a child says we have to get out now...BYE!


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

When Rain was 2 and 3 she would occasionally mention things that had happened "when I was the mommy and you were the little girl". She was very matter-of-fact, like she thought for sure I'd remember. It was like she was talking about something that happened last week. She talked abut a house fire for a while, from back then. Now she doesn't remember it at all.

My mother died when she was 8. We were all in the living room at my dad's house when the hospital called, and we just sat there in shock and cried for a little while. The next day, Rain asked me if seeing things that weren't really there meant someone was crazy, and I told her that she was definitely not crazy, and that there were all sorts of reasons people saw things that weren't pysically there... and she told me that right after my mom died, she'd seen her sitting on the couch in the living room while we were all talking, where she'd sat a lot during her illness.. just watching.

I'm a very pragnatic, practical person, so this all threw me for a loop... but who knows?

Dar


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Since I was a baby I have been freaking my mother out!! :LOL She would be feeding me in the high chair and I would look over her should and ask "who's that?" I remember 3 friends that I had and played with every day. No one else saw them of course but I can still remember playing with them and it feels so REAL ya know? But wherever we moved (and we moved a lot when I was little) I would talk to the air and weird things would happen around me. Animals would come to me too when I was little. Like birds and lizards and a hawk once but my mom said he might have just wanted to eat me! lol
Even now I get "premonition" type things and they are always right. I get creeped out. But I think that as I get older I tell myself that such a thing can't be possible so you kind of lose touch with "the other world". Okay...now that you all think I am crazy!!


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

My 15 month old will wake up at night, sit up in the bed (we co-sleep) look around the room, point at the floor and say "kitty!" This 'ghost-kitty' then walks around the room and DS follows him with his finger...'kitty, kitty' I think it is a cat I had for 10 years, who passed away in this house one night 2 years before DS was born.
DS also stops what he is doing at times, and turns his head as if to listen to some one speaking to him.







Then he makes some type of baby talk reply as if to answer.







: I am not sure what that is all about.

My older DS has never had any type of thing like that happen.

However, all the women on my mother's side of the family, including me..have some type of special gift, each is different. We just know stuff, or just feel stuff...LOL


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Whenever my 3 yo sees a particular building in town he says "I hate that building. It's a bad building". And something about the balconies on the outside of the building. Part of the building is an older adult apartment/condo complex, part is high end condo apartments. I have been in the building, but no one else in the family has. He is very matter of fact, no fear, just very pragmatic. And he has never said he has "hated" anything else in his life. I have asked him several times if he use to live in that building, he sometimes answers yes, sometimes no. Even my non-believer dh is being to wonder...

I have never read the crystal child book, but every person I know has commented on how "beautiful" my son is. And his pre-school teachers have commented that he exhibits an infectious kind of wonder and innocence that they haven't seen in many children in a long time (they are all older crunchy hippy types, and the pre-school attracts a lot of AP/NL types...we are proabaly more mainstream than mosts, so I have no idea what to attribute it too).


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

i think everyone here should read crystal children... it is really about everything posted...

i am curious.... there is a similiarity.... in other ways,

my maternal side has always been a bit..'gifted.'
psychic..if you will...

I see a few have postings have said such....

I think my son has it too.

something feels like it..


----------



## sssmommy (Feb 4, 2004)

wow, i'm sitting here alone in my parents' house reading this, everyone is asleep and i'm getting all freaked out! i have always scared easily (i'm such a little piglet). my first son does the mind reading thing, ever since he was a baby, he would wake from a nap and talk about what he had eaten when it was really something i had eaten while he was asleep. a few months ago (he's almost 9 now) i was doing dishes and it was really storming out (when you live in a camper this is a big deal) and i was thinking about that movie..the name all of sudden just flew out of my brain...but it was about this boy whose mother is struck by lightening while stepping in a puddle of water while she's pregnant and he's born totally white...powder...that's the name of it i think...anyway i'm standing thinking about my hands in the water and lightening outside and samuel comes up to me and says "do you remember that movie we saw about that boy who was all white and he was like a magnet" or something like that and chills went all over me...he does this all the time...just out of nowhere. sadie, she's almost four now, will talk about her other family and give me these really unusual names like her other dad's name is caiden (sounds like ki-den). and she talks about when she was older and had little brothers and will point places out while we're on the highway and talk about when she had been there (like this fence she says she helped her little brothers over when she was six)...she will also always say that she is six and a half when asked how old she is. i've not noticed anything with silas, he's six, except that his eyes are amazing and everyone mistakes him for a girl, he has unusual things happen when he has high fevers though. oh man look how long this is...i'm also freezing, does anyone get real cold when talking about spooky stuff. i was thinking about houses also and how we moved out of a house we suspected was not entirely empty when we left it. the one room that we had planned on the boys having was always cold and i never liked going in there, we've always just all slept in our king size bed, but we decided samuel could sleep across the hall and be fine (he was 6 then i think) and that night my husband got up feeling something unusual (he also is sensitive, very sensitive actually) and he found that samuel had been sleepwalking, something he had never done before and hasn't done since. he had somehow gotten the front door unlocked and was standing in front of the screen door, he was really cold and we were never sure if he had gone outside or how long he'd been there. we never put them in that room again and just put another mattress in our room for him. okay i'm done now.







i hate being freaked out!!!!


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

EEEEEEK!!!! I was sitting here at the computer and have you ever heard coyotes make a kill?? They sound like banshees! I live in a neighborhood that is NOT in the boonies at all but there is a pack of coyotes or SOMETHING that are so scary. It woke baby Owen up and my 5 year old son. Poor things. I am still all scared and reading all of your scary posts doesn't help!!!

On the topic of 'haunted houses', I am all for friendly ghosts and spirits but things that make rooms seem cold or when you sense an evil presence is not cool! lol Yikes!!


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)




----------



## Rie&BugsMom (Feb 25, 2003)

I have always "felt", "seen", and "heard" things since I was a child. It started when I was 9yrs. old. My first experience was seeing the dining room door in our house open and close three times by itself. No one was in the house except my younger sister, my mother and myself. My sister was in the kitchen with my mother. There was no one else to open and close the door. I was in the living room when this happened. I just sat there and watched it.

After that, all kinds of things happened around me.

Now that I am married with two children. I have had incidents with my ds. The first time he "saw" anything he said it was an elephant coming towards our house with a black man walking beside it. He was emphatic about me looking at it. But there was nothing there I could see.

Then I saw an aparition of a little girl standing in my doorway one morning. She was looking at my son who was asleep on the floor. I watched her walk out of my door way, stand in the hallway and "disappear", Poof, gone. I have never seen her since.

The other freaky thing that happened after that with my son was when I went to my room to get dressed for the day and he was in his room getting dressed. I heard him call my name. I finished getting dressed and went to him and asked him what he wanted and he said " I don't want anything." I asked why he called me then? and he said " I didn't call you Mommy, you were calling me."
THAT freaked me out. He told me he heard me call him from my room, and I told him I heard him call me from mine. He just kinda stood there and looked a bit freaked out. I asked him if he had ever heard that before, and he said "yes". I asked when and he said " sometimes when I am in my room at night I hear someone calling me." I asked him what it sounded like and he said " sometimes I hear someone whispering.....D a n i e l ". He said he just ignores it.

I have experienced a perfume odor in one of the rooms of our house. No one came to visit. Don't know how it got there. And the odor lasted for a few days. My best friend came over to smell it because I freaked her out when I told her about it. She could smell it too, and in one area of the room she walked into , she busted out crying and didnt' know why. When she stepped away from that area of the room, her tears dried up immediately. She stepped back over to that area again, and instantly tears were pooring down her cheeks. She said she could feel this odd vibrating sensation through her feet when that occurred. She steped out of it and into it several times, and each time it was either tears dried up immediately or a crying frenzy with tears streaming down her face. The perfume odor lasted a few days. But that first nigth was the strongest. We tore the room apart looking for something that would make that odor and there was NOTHING!!!! Odd, huh? It has been about 4 years since that happened.


----------



## Rie&BugsMom (Feb 25, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by plum_
*









i lived somewhere haunted once and it was horrible.*

Oh Plum.....I am soooo curious now........I hope you will share!!!!


----------



## Rie&BugsMom (Feb 25, 2003)

sorry, double post, computer acting up!!


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

I have experienced a perfume odor in one of the rooms of our house. No one came to visit. Don't know how it got there.

My Aunt lived in a house they believed was haunted and once she was there all alone and tripped and broke her ankle. So she was on the floor and she starts smelling cigar smoke. luckily my uncle got there right then but I would just have been freaking out!


----------



## Nankay (Jan 24, 2002)

My MIL died when dd was 5 and a half. They were very close. DD talked quite a bit about G'ma comingto visit her in her dreams and all the things they talked about and did. Interesting, but...One day, a friend of mine was visiting whose father had died a year before MIL. DD walked up to her and out of the blue said,"My grandma met your Daddy. He was fishing."







This man was an AVID fisherman in life. Wow..that really freaked us out. As she got older, visits from Grandma were fewer and farther between. Perhaps G'ma moved on or maybe dd lost her "gift".


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My parents' house was built in 1891 in old historic Vancouver, Washington, near Fort Vancouver. I grew up there from age 7 until I moved out when I was 20.
My parents and I firmly believe there is something in that house. I have seen and heard things in that house that would make your skin crawl.
My elder son was about 2 1/2, speaking fairly well and we were alone in the house. We were playing and he was in my lap and he suddenly jerks and looks up. I ask him what's wrong and he said "The girl screamed mommy." I didn't hear anything so I didn't think much of it. Then he looks up in the doorway and said "That girl is sad again."
It felt very cold in the room so I was a little creeped out, and got up to take him to bed. On our way up the stairs, he looks over my shoulder and says "Good night girl."
I booked up those stairs and shut the door without looking back. He still talks about the "girl at Nana's and Papa's." and sometimes when we go there, I hear him talking upstairs and when I ask him who he was talking to he answers "It's that girl again."


----------



## Jeffiner (Jun 7, 2003)

What a fascinating thread!

When my sister was little, she used to talk very seriously about "when I was a man and I fell off a boat". It became a bit of a family joke, but now I wonder...!

When I'm around children of a certain age - like 3-5 year olds - I just get the sense that they're really open and intuitive. I feel a kind of energy. One little boy I babysit will get this look on his face, almost like he's listening to something I can't hear. Does that make sense? Like he's picking up vibrations or something. It's not creepy or anything - it's actually kind of calming. Do you ever feel that way around your kids? A deeply religious friend of mine says that children and animals are "close to the ground" - they're attuned to things the rest of us can't perceive.

The next part is long - my apologies, but I just wanted to share my recent experience:

For my part, since I was a little girl, I've "sent" and "received" messages from the people close to me - like good friends. The "you're reading my mind" phenomenon. I'll have a song in my head, and my DBF will start to hum it. I used to think it was just a coincidence, but last weekend, something really freaky happened!

See, I've been on a baby-name kick lately - lots of my friends are having babies. When my turn comes, I want to give my child a "different" name - mine is so common. For the last month or so, the name "Manon" has been on my heart. It's a French name - DBF and I are fluent French-speakers, we were both educated in French as children. Ages ago, we agreed that we liked the name "Madeleine" for a girl, although his background is German-American and he's also partial to German names - he jokes about naming a daughter "Kunegunda"(sp?) after one of his German cousins.

Anyway. In the last year, two family members have named their daughters "Madelyn" and "Madeline" so I don't think I'm going to use it. It's probably very silly of me to even be thinking of this now but as I said, it's on my heart, and it's actually a fun way to pass the time (and I'm a librarian and I love to look things up).

I live in Toronto, which is English-speaking, so I've been leaning towards French names, partly as a nod to the predominately-French speaking province of my birth, Quebec, and also because they're likely to be unusual in this city. The name "Manon" came to me. I didn't find it in a book, I just remembered it - I think my mother had a friend named Manon or something. At first I rejected it - I didn't like it at all. But it kept coming back to me and now I like it very much. Meanwhile, I didn't breathe a word of my obsession with baby names to DBF because, you know, men can get weird about stuff like that.

However, the other day, we were sitting in a cafe and I think I was reading about the top baby names or something, so we started talking about the subject of popular names and unusual names and so on and so forth. And I told him that I'd given up on "Madeleine" because two people in my family have used a variation of it. And he agreed that yes, it's become very popular. So I said, "What name would you choose instead?"

And he said, "Well, maybe an old French-Canadian name. Like Manon."

And I was


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Here is a good one.

I went to Egypt in 2001. When I returned I was showing my nephew who was then 4 going on 5, or thereabouts, a picture of the pyramids.

Sitting with my mother I asked him "Did you ever see these before?"

He replied "Yes."

I said "Where"

He pointed to the sky and said "From up there."

My mother damned near fell off the couch. I just smiled and gave him a kiss.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

When our kids are little and playing, cooing, talking, to beings we can not see.. I say they are playing with their angels..

When we were pregnant with our last one, my oldest son was laughing and waving.. I asked him what he was waving at.. He said the baby outside the window.. I said, you see a baby outside the window.. He said yes.. I asked if it was our baby.. He just smiled.. Now he loves, loves, loves babies.. And the babe we were then pg with is sooooo fond of his biggest bro.. I sometimes wonder if it's because they have been playing together for quite some time...

I, myself, have seen and heard and felt things.. We live in the country in a house that is over 100 yrs old, and i love that no part of the house makes me feel bad.. When I lived with my mother when i was ayoung teen the house we had made me feel awful.. When we looked at the house and after we moved in there was a flourecent lime green noose hangin from a pipe in the basement...I was the only one who noticed it.. I could not remove it even though i was tall enough.. My breath would stick in my chest if i walked near to it.. It took me 3 yrs to tell my parents about it.. They were like show me.. So i showed them.. Then they were like how did we not see THAT!! I don't know.. It was flourecent green and all.. One of my friends would not sleep in the basement because she said she saw a ghost one night down there... I never saw one, but i did have problems breathign when i was down there.. Not like an asthma attack or anything, but a hair sticking up on the back of your neck, it's hard to breath kinda thing..

My mother had more than one minister come over to "clean" the house and it never cleared the basement..

I think that this "sensing" of things does run in families... My mother is schizopherenic, but i wonder once in my teens (before it got really bad, and she was at least ok most of the time) if people with schizopherania really DID hear things we don't or can't.. Perhaps they are like some sorta psychics but have no filters on them.. I don't know.. That was what i though.. I though, How do i know they aren't really talking to someone I can't see..

I sleep with a fan on at night because otherwise it sounds like there is a radio or tv on in the other room that is just barely audible.. I can't sleep trying to figuire it out..

anyway.. Forgive my rambling.. I did freak my parents out as a child.. I spoke chinese before i spoke english.. My parents were stopped when they were 24 by foreign exchange students in college who asked them if they knew what I was saying.. They said i was just jabbering.. They said no she is quoting a philosipher.. That freaked them out and they left, but not before we had had a nice conversation.. I don't remember it, but both of my now divorced and not fond of each other parents confirm the same story.. I think that though is maybe past life stuff that just hasn't drifted off yet..

I always believe my children when they tell me about people I can't see, and things that I can't hear.. I believe them because it happens to me at times..

Warm Squishy Feelings..

Dyan

( who is by the way not a loon.. :LOL )


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

anyway.. Forgive my rambling.. I did freak my parents out as a child.. I spoke chinese before i spoke english..

You're like Kleopatra! Good book by Karen Essex. You should read it. She didn't speak Chinese but she had the gift of language.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Dyan,
About you speaking chinese I think my kids have spoken foreign languages also as infants/toddlers. I define "babbling" as mama,dada and the like. But both my older 2 kids actually said what sounded like french or something. They would try and have a conversation with me and words came out but it just wasn't english but was way to clear to be babble. It's kinda cool







.

edited since I can't seem to type and spell at the same time :LOL


----------



## bailey'smommy02 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, stories like these amaze me. My great aunt had these weird psychic ways, and everyone in my whole entire family was affected by them. she would see things happen before they did. and some times it was hours before and sometimes it was years before. she had this weird premintion that her son was ina teribble car accidnet and that his body was impaled in a tree. sure enough two days later, she got the call from the police. She also predicted that my other aunt waould have a set of twins, both boys, and that one would be profoundly schizophrenic and end up in a home for the mentally ill, 10 yrs later, my aunt gave birth to those twins. one now lives in a home for the mentaally ill. she also predicted teh death of another one of my cousins, and it happened. the list goes on. she was constantly TORMENTED by all the premintions, and things she woyld dream and feel. Too freaky


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

My aunt committed suicide in 1986. I was 11 and we were very close. A month after her death, she appeared to me plain as day. She was wearing what she wore the night she died--a red silk blouse, blue jeans and a string of pearls. She smiled at me and waved. Her face looked beautiful and peaceful. Then she left.

I'm so glad she said goodbye to me in that way. I still miss her.


----------



## Kiyomi (Apr 11, 2003)

My great aunt died a few days ago after a long battle with cancer.

After the funeral, in the evening, my whole family (mom, dad, sis, bro in law, nephew, DS and me) was at my sister's house, just sitting and relaxing.

Out of the blue, my 2.5 year old nephew says, "Titsie..." (the name we all called my aunt).

My sister said, "Titsie? Where?"

Nephew pointed a few feet away.

My sis said, "Titsie's watching us?" and my nephew nodded.

It was bizarre because my nephew hadn't mentioned my aunt for several days, and had always been quite shy around her while she was alive. Now he was calm and she didn't bother him at all!


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

alright, here we go:

i lived in an apt once in a major city and it was a very old building on the fourth floor. it was a very nice place, but something always kinda bothered me about it. i found myself never sleeping in the bedroom. my cat followed me EVERYWHERE. he would sit on the counter when i did dishes and would stare down the hallway. he would growl at something in the bedroom window, even though there were other windows and the other windows had pigeons.

he would cry at the bathroom door to be let in whenever i was in there. once, after showering, i opened the door to let him in and he freaked out. his eyes got all big and he started backing up like there was someone behind me. he seemed miserable there and whenever i went to my parents for the weekend, i always brought him with but i don't know why. there were a few times when my boyfriend would be in the bathroom and he'd open the door and say 'what?' he swore he heard me calling his name. once it happened and i wasn't even home.

then my mom dreamt there was a blonde woman outside the bedroom window and told me to be careful. there was something weird about that room and when people were in there, they always acted funny. i found my sister in there once, just staring out. she didn't want to leave but i made her come with me. it scared me.

i made the decision to move and things got worse. i think i saw her twice. once, in the bathroom mirror late one night and another time in my kitchen. it was a young blonde woman. i heard someone whispering a few times and another time i felt like there was someone outside the door.

i think she jumped out the bedroom window a long time ago. i don't think all ghosts are bad but i know she was. when i moved, there were weird things missing.

thinking about it now gives me a headache.


----------



## Rie&BugsMom (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow, Plum, you have really been through scarry events in your hosue.

I have read all these other posts and they have not scared me at all. Reading yours? WOW !!! Goosebumps. Not to mention that I turned and looked over at my window after reading your post tonight, and jumped when I saw a reflection of me in it sitting at the computer.


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

kinipela's cigar smell story scared me. yikes!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 20, 2001)

I need to go put my kids to bed, so I'll have to keep it brief.

Love the Crystal Children & the Indigo Children books.

I know my kids see people on the other side. My youngest (1 at the time) actually brought a bowl of macaroni to the bottom of a picture of my dad who had recently passed.

My oldest sees things, can communicate with me telepathically & has predicted all the deaths in our family.

I encourage both of my kids to use this & I give them ways to practice.

I get a little freaked out thinking about "seeing" someone, but I can feel my dad's presence with me, he plays songs on the radio for me & I have touched my Grandma in my dreams.

I've never lived in a "haunted house" however, when I have felt negative energy around I either ask for a white light of protection to surround us with peace and love or I ask Archangel Michael to come & protect us. If there are any lurkers here for any reason other than loving energy, Michael will help remove them. It has worked every time I've done it.

And, my favorite, Martha the parking angel. When I have to park somewhere, I ask Martha to help me get a parking spot -- sometimes even with money in a meter. I am always grateful & thank her. The more notice she has the better, but even at the last minute she's gotten a few good spots for me. She's great at getting spots for us! My son even says, "hey, we should ask Martha for a spot."


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Quote:

And, my favorite, Martha the parking angel.
Who is she?


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I LOVE the idea of the parking angel!

Orion, when he was newborn more than now (5 months) would stare and stare and stare at a certain spot in our bedroom. There was nothing there of intrest (white ceiling) and sometimes he would even cry unless I put him in a postion that allowed him to see this spot. I'm a very easily spooked person so I always would think/say that he was looking at angels, but Dh would always say 'It's the aaaallliiieeeennnnsss" to try to freak me out. Thanks honey.







:

I had two experiences as a child that scared me SO badly. When I was very young I was SO scared of sleeping in my bedroom at one certain house. I would curl up in a corner and pull the blankets completely over my face and body, tucking in every corner and leaving only a tiny hole to breathe through. We lived in Arizona, in the middle of the desert. We had no air conditioning. I was too scared to be without ALL my covers. I remember one time laying in bed, petrifed, and seeing a short "devil" appear on my toy chest. He was red, and had horns and glowed. It was VERY real to me, and I was VERY scared. My best friend, who I met years later (we were both still children then) told me of the exact same experience *BEFORE* I told her of mine. The memories of that house are a BIG reason of why I cosleep. I will NOT let my child be that fearful all by themselves!

Then in a different house, my father had cut out the closet from adjoining bedrooms to basically give me a "suite". I was sitting in bed, reading or watching tv, and saw a shadow on the floor/wall like someone was looking into the room I was in, like if you bent around a corner looking in. I thought it was my dad, passing down the hallway (I didn't think it was him coming into the room because there was no noise) and wondered why he didn't say anything to me (you know like "hi" or something). So I walked into the hall. No dad. He was in the living room watching tv. I went into the doorway of the other room. The shadow I cast did not reach that opening in the closets between the rooms.

Anyways yeah this is a great thread to be reading at night, home alone huh?


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)




----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

Sleep?? Who needs sleep after reading this thread?? Not me.....








:


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

L.&J.

Have you read Sylvia Browne? Any of her books for that matter?

BTW if any of you havent, you should .EXCELLENT.

Liking this thread.
All children have the gift.
Children are pure.They can see through the veil of the otherside.
We should always believe them when they say they saw something you didnt.And makebelieve friends are real too


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah Plum! Your message made me freak too!!!


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

starmama, yours made my skin crawl! i just read it to dh and it gave me goosebumps.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

We are good at scaring each other then! The part about your cat I think is the major freakout to me, I can just really imagine whipping my head around thinking someone was behind me! I miss having pets, I grew up with big dogs (a dalmatian and later a lab) & they would just bring me so much comfort via their company and protection. I would have wigged if something scared my dogs...

I have to say its much easier reading these stories at noon, with the blinds open, lotsa sunlight & Dh at home!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 20, 2001)

Goodcents:
Martha, the parking angel, is the angel who gets me my parking spots. (I don't really know where I heard of her). If we have to go downtown, I'll just ask Martha to get me a good spot......and usually, when I get there, there's an empty spot right in front. I've even asked for a spot with some time on the meter, when I've been short. I'd say about 98% of the time when I ask Martha, she gets me a spot!

Yes, I've read Sylvia Browne.

I also love Doreen Virtue. She also wrote the Crystal Children. I saw her once and she was very interesting. She's known as the Angel Lady. She says there are lots of angels waiting to help and they LOVE to be asked for help. That's where I learned about Archangel Michael and how to ask for his help when there is negative energy around us.

I love this thread!


----------



## SkylerLiz (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi all!

This IS a great thread! It's sort of fun to get freaked out, and also to acknowledge the incredible gifts our children have.

I read in a book recently about a child who would see geometric patterns in the light surrounding a lamp in her home, until she asked a babysitter if she saw them too- the babysitter told her there was nothing there, and her ability to see the beautiful shapes disappeared. (the book was Pleiadean Agenda, by Barbara Hand Clow). Made me realize how fragile the abilities are, and to encourage them as much as we can!

I carry my 3 month old dd around the house, and she loves the lamp in our bedroom- she smiles at it when we go by. Reading about the shapes made me wonder what she sees. I've also seen her stare in the air and smile- this thread has helped me view these smiles as her talking to her angels.

Yes, asking the universe for protection and strength always works- lets all remember to do it daily!

L.J., how do you help your children practice these abilities?

Keep up the good thread!

Love ,

Jill

mom to skyler, born 10/29/03


----------



## honey (Nov 28, 2003)

I have a good (adult) friend who sees the geometric shapes often. She describes them as looking like they are alive because they move and either vibrate or look like they are breathing (?) They are multicolored and float around and are shimmery and 3 dimensional. She has tried to recreate them in her art, which is incredibly complex and beautiful.

I've never heard of anyone else that's seen them until now. I will check out the book you mentioned, SkylerLiz.

She is, by the way, the mother of the little boy I posted about earlier in this thread.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

In my psychadelic drug using pre child days.. ( boy is THAT a mouth full.. !!) We used to drop and I would see Patterns in everything.. Sometimes entire scenes..(like a japanese gazebo with flowers and a river.. Sometimes just a repeating hexagonal ( or something similiar) shape in the sand that made up the cement.. I loved it.. It made me feel very childlike.. Perhaps that is what i felt like as a small child full of wonder for the world.. I read the tibetian book of the dead, and how sometimes hallucinegenics are used in meditation..

Now a story to give you the willies.. When i was younger i pulled one of those rods that was at the bottom of the pull down vinyl shade.. and used it as my "magic wand.. " I could lock door with it.. I would tap the handle 2 times and it would lock.. I would tap it 2 times again and it would unlock.. My parents.. freaked out and took it away.. I still miss it.. :sigh ..

Also one year for christmas i got a stuffed cookie monster for christmas.. I didn't have any cookies so i fed him my christmas m&m's.. I don't know if he ate them, but they disappeared.. I looked inside his mouth for a rip, and there wasn't one, and I looked on the floor and they weren't there.. I showed my parents.. And they were all yes dear... That is the only memory I have of that cookie monster.. I wonder if it went the way of my magic wand.. :LOL

All of this happened before we moved just before I turned 6, and after my sister was born when I was three.. That's seems to be the magical age..

To this day though, if my parents need something they have me pray for it.. My dad told my step mom when I was little to ask me to pray because then it happens.. They still ask me to pray for stuff they need because of it..

I prayed for a little brother from the time I was 6 until i was about 13.. I even wrote to santa and asked him to bring me a baby bro for christmas.. When my mother remarried the 3rd time she was pg with you guessed it.. A baby brother.. So there is a 17 yr difference between us.. I guess God's time is not our own.. Anyway.. I'm rambling now..

Warm Squishy Feelings..

Dyan


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

On a mostly-related note. I told DH about all these stories and he had one to share. His friend told him like this....

My sister is a single mom. She has two kids who are both uncomfortable to go into the basement. One son told her, I don't like that guy down there. She has searched and has never seen the "guy" but her son insists he sees him and showed her where he normally sees him.

The mom, single for a long time, met a new man who was absolutely perfect. Compared to the string of not-perfect







men she had dated was broken. He loved her kids, was honest, kind, fun-loving, too-good-to-be-true. One day he was over visiting and the son told him about not liking the basement, especially the area where he would see this "guy". The boyfriend went downstairs alone and returned saying, "It's all taken care of." The boy checked it out and reported that the scary area was all clear and the "guy" was gone. The boyfriend went home.... and.... the mom never heard from him again. His phone was disconnected. His apartment had "never been rented" according to the manager. And the "guy" in the basement never returned either.










CurlyTop


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

:

it sounds cool, though.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Oh my. I'm getting tears in my eyes from these stories!

I've never had a psychic or "otherworldly" experience. I always thought I would because I had a good friend die when I was 12 and my dad die when I was 13. I thought they'd try to contact me, but no. Maybe they thought I wouldn't be able to handle it. I've always been SO intrigued by this topic though. I try not to think about it anymore. It's too scary.


----------



## SkylerLiz (Jan 8, 2004)

Curly Top,

That is a great story about the cool boyfriend getting rid of the "guy" in the basement.
Angels really do exist!

I lived in Hawaii for a couple of years. I decided to sell my car before I moved back to the mainland. After weeks of no luck, I got a phone call from a guy who wanted to look at the car. His name was Anela (a Hawaiian name, I assumed). He said he was going to be at a certain restaurant that afternoon. Although the restaurant was a half hour drive away, in a different town, I decided I better not pass up the opportunity. I showed up, and was the only one in the parking lot. I waited and waited, but Anela never came. I was discouraged. A man walked out of a nearby shop and asked if I was alright. He said he was watching the shop while his friend ran an errand. I told him the situation, we talked for awhile, and he ended up buying my car, paying cash for it that day. Anela, the guy who called, never showed up. I found out later that Anela is Hawaiian for Angel.

I've always wondered if it was indeed an angel that arranged that car deal for me!


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

Sometimes there are angels we can see and sometimes there are angels that just watch us..

I thought that right after curly tops post about the "guy".. Fitting after yours..

Warm Squishy Feelings..

Dyan


----------



## feather (Jan 5, 2002)

Had a secret friend that lived in the tree that my parents planted outside my bedroom window when I was a little girl. I even drew a picture of her when I was older because I could still remember what she looked like. If I think about it now, she looked alot like the pictures of pixies and fairies that I have seen as an adult. Her name I had given her was Jennie of the wood. MY name is Jennifer, so I probably made it up, but she was very real to me.

Oh, there are a TON of stories I could tell. My mom(passed away from cancer years ago when I was 26)had a gift, my brother has it, and so do I. It is what I like to think of as a strong intuition. All 3 of us have always been extremely sensitive and could sit in a room together and just read each others thoughts quite often.
I also will get the willies and RUN out of a room if I get that feeling. Oh it isn't hard to describe - it is like something is just chasing you up the stairs. I used to get that feeling every time I was in the basement of the condo my parents lived in before my mom died. Something was not right in that basement!!

My mom and I always had a joke amongst ourselves when I was growing up. WE always felt like I was the mom and SHE was my child. I just felt responsible for her at a very young age. Then when she became ill, I WAS quite responsible for her........

But my daughter who was born after she died, constantly FEELS to me, like my mom(I know that sounds insane!) FIrstly, a psychic(very well respected person) told me I would be pregnant within the next 6 months, and I would have a little girl. She said she could SEE this little girl right now, and that my mom was there with her, caring for her. SHe said I would name my dd after my mom(which I strongly had no intentions of doing at the time). She also had many other messages for me from my mom, which noone could have otherwise known - such as *go get that massage because that headache you have had for weeks isn't going to go away until you work out that kink in your neck*......

Needless to say, I was pregnant in 3 months, and dd is named after my mom. Her eyes were blue for almost 3 years, then one day they turned hazel, which was the color of my moms eyes. (I DO realize this happens normally to alot of babies, but she was2 3/4. it just seemed odd)(noone else in either side of the family has that color eyes)

Dd says and does things my mom would have said and with the mannerisms of my mom. Dd has this habit of constantly saying *mom I love you*. I mean she will tell me a thousand times a day, even after I get to the point where I say OK STOP, I LOVE YOU TOO, BUT STOP SAYING IT!!!! - when my mom was just about to die, I KNEW it, and I wouldn't leave her side. I kept obsessively telling her that I loved her, over and over. This woman could not utter a sensible word at the time because the cancer had spread to her liver and she couldn't think or talk right. BUT, she managed to look straight into my eyes and say *OK ENOUGH, STOP SAYING IT!* I had to laugh when she said that, because I realized I was driving her crazy! It is almost like she is playing a joke on me now, via my dd.

Last thing(could go on forever, sorry!) I see I am not the only one who gets teary eyed when I hear these stories. Why is it that when I hear a story concerning the supernatural, my eyes get all teared up. I mean, I am not SAD, so why does it happen???

Love LOVE this thread!!!

~Jenn(home alone with the kids, tears welling up in my eyes reading all of these stories!!)


----------



## smarmie (Jan 21, 2002)

I was at the mall the other day with dd, who just turned 3. We passed a group of people, I barely noticed them. Then she said out of the blue, "he used to have a baby." So I said, he did? and she said "yes, it was a going to be a boy."

I was too freaked out to look back, I sort of didn't want to know!


----------



## feather (Jan 5, 2002)

Forgot to add - my mom had a parking angel too!! She didn't have a name though I don't think. We always got virtually the same spot up in front at the mall. We used to laugh about it all the time!


----------



## 4under6 (Aug 19, 2003)

When I was about 17, I was home sick from school one day(I wasn't really sick, I was taking a mental health day), and I was inside on the couch. My mom was outside sunning herself. I SWORE I could hear someone talking to me. It just kept getting louder and louder. I ran outside, and my mom was like "What?", and I said "I don't know, I'm scared." I was embarrassed to tell her I heard voices! I haven't heard anything like that since.
She looked at me like I was a nut.
But it sounded so REAL. I will never forget that day. I'm 35 now.
I also have those weird freaky times of singing some obscure song, then flipping on the radio seconds later and hearing it. Stuff like that.
Ugh. I watch too much Crossing Over With John Edward.
But dang, he fascinates me!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

This is a fascinating thread. My dd has on more than occassion told me of hearing voices while upstairs alone. I ask her who they are, she said, "the ancestors"...
She said she thought it was me, but I was doing something else, she also says sometimes it is a man, sometimes a woman. It doesn't frighten her at all. One time she said that she heard them say "Dinner!" She is a sensitive and loving child. My and dh's parents are deceased, so we wonder if they come here? I wish they would...but then again, I know I would probably freak out. Maybe not.
When ds was closer to 2, we were looking at old pictures and he pointed to my father's picture (which he hadn't really seen before...it wasn't at eye level for him) and said, "that's my Grandpa"...I nearly fell off my chair. Before Ben was conceived I had an ectopic pregnancy. I always felt it was a boy, and mixed with all that sadness, I sometimes kidded to dh, that he had to be a boy, because he lost his sense of direction. I couldn't wait to start trying again and we concieved the second cycle we were trying. I always felt he wanted to come and knew I was praying for him. Sometimes when we lay in bed at night cuddling, I say to Ben, "thank you for coming to me" and he smiles and says, "I love you"...


----------



## Kiyomi (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mom4tot_
*Sometimes when we lay in bed at night cuddling, I say to Ben, "thank you for coming to me" and he smiles and says, "I love you"...







*
OK, now I'm teary eyed!


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mom4tot_
*My and dh's parents are deceased, so we wonder if they come here? I wish they would...but then again, I know I would probably freak out. Maybe not.*
I have a psychic I talk to every once in awhile and I asked her about my deceased parents... have they reincarnated yet? My father has, my mother has not. So.... maybe they have reincarnated.









Parking Angels - I'm reading a book now... "how to increase your psychic abilities" or something... and it mentions this as a "test" easy way to communicate with your spirit guides... ask them to find a spot for you. Easy and fun.

Answer to original question: not really (loving the stories though). However my son does have an imaginary friend now (with his own name) and he says they play together. I asked another psychic/astrologer and she said it was one of his guides or something. Nothing to fear.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

So here's mine...background first. When I was 7 years old my papa (grandpa) died in a car accident. I was very close to my papa and of all my grandparents he was my favorite, we just fit somehow. I was living out of the country so while my parents flew back for the funeral they left the kids with a family friend. Flash forward, I'm 13 years old and I'm staying with my grandma (papa's wife) for three weeks. The first three nights I was there when I went to bed and the lights were out I would see this "shadow" by the window, except it wasn't dark, it was light. It was in the shape of a person. It wasn't three dimensional, it just looked like a shadow, but opposite (does that make any sense?!). I was scared but not totally freaked, some part of me knew it was papa. Oh by the way, I didn't know at the time anything about his death, just that he died. So finally after the third night of this, I asked my grandma about it. She got very tearful and upset that noone had explained what had happened. She took me to his grave and told me the story. The shadow never came back. I still miss papa very much, but every now and then I can feel his presence.

(love ya papa)


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

My same little girl from the OP has said her first full sentence. "I see a ghost." and points into the middle of the room. I don't know where she learned the word ghost, or what she is seeing. I've always felt it in her room, though, the really cold spot, the whispering. I've never felt afraid, but I've felt it. I want to see what she sees. Yesterday I took her into my room to get into pjs and she pointed over my shoulder at the window and said, Ghost! I said, "You see a ghost?" and she started saying the word Ghost in a raspy deep voice that reaaaallllly gave me the creeps. I said, "Don't talk like that baby." and got us outta there. That is the ONLY time I've ever been afraid in the house.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

:


----------



## noodle4u (Jul 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CurlyTop*
My same little girl from the OP has said her first full sentence. "I see a ghost." and points into the middle of the room. I don't know where she learned the word ghost, or what she is seeing. I've always felt it in her room, though, the really cold spot, the whispering. I've never felt afraid, but I've felt it. I want to see what she sees. Yesterday I took her into my room to get into pjs and she pointed over my shoulder at the window and said, Ghost! I said, "You see a ghost?" and she started saying the word Ghost in a raspy deep voice that reaaaallllly gave me the creeps. I said, "Don't talk like that baby." and got us outta there. That is the ONLY time I've ever been afraid in the house.

I shouldnt have read that. My eyes are watering and Im afraid to turn around now.
_creepy_


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

My DS has been doing something that gives me the chills recently. He calls everyone who's not me or his dad and is a grownup "man," and also knows "baby." Sometimes late at night, especially if we're downstairs b/c he's having trouble sleeping, he'll point to a corner, or the middle of the room, and say "man" or "baby." It's not just babbling - it's the same way he points to a baby in the store. If I tell him I can't see a baby, he gets really upset with me.


----------



## nicholas_mom (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh, During the ds's first year, he would also look up at the ceiling and smile like he is looking at someone. I would get scared and wondered if the angels were going to take him away from me. (It took 7 years to conceive him.)

We have religious icons of Jesus and Mary in the house and he likes to look at them and smile. I think he remembers seeing them...............

This stuff always scrared me..........growing up we lived in an old house that always gave me the creeps......


----------



## lillian (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodcents*
Who is she?

oh, i have a friend in SF who had a parking angel - a little wind up toy angel on his dashboard who would help him with parking. her name was sophie.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

T Not sure if I posted this or not....
Children Recalling Birth

but may make some of you feel better.


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Now DD is talking more and more. She said, "I see a hippo!" in much the same way she said, "I see a ghost!" before. I also noticed that as soon as she wakes in the morning she starts saying words. "Mammadaddy! Shoe! Bug! Cup! Horsie!" Maybe it means less than I imagine?


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

On Monday this week, the girls' caregiver arrived. She sneaked downstairs to the room where they were playing and whispered their names, hiding behind a door. Monica walked up to the door, looked but didn't see her, shrugged and said, "Huh. Ghost." and went back to playing.








The nanny laughed and said, "Hey! I'm not a ghost!" which drew giggles and a running hug from Monica.


----------



## Rie&BugsMom (Feb 25, 2003)

In response to Tanibani's link "Children Recalling Birth", I have to say that my ds said something to me when he was 4 yrs old. He said it rather out of the blue. He and I were playing...wrestling around actually...and he said: " I remember when I was inside there", and pointed to my belly.

I have never heard a child say anything like that before. I certainly do believe they have the ability to recall these things....they are after all, fully formed and the brain does function and have a memory inside the womb.

I feel truly blessed to have been with him when he recalled that moment. He told me it was nice and warm, and he could see dark and light.

Kathleen


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CurlyTop*
Yesterday I took her into my room to get into pjs and she pointed over my shoulder at the window and said, Ghost! I said, "You see a ghost?" and she started saying the word Ghost in a raspy deep voice that reaaaallllly gave me the creeps. I said, "Don't talk like that baby." and got us outta there. That is the ONLY time I've ever been afraid in the house.









I am alone at work reading this and I am totally freaked out!! I had to turn on the radio! *deep breaths*

I work in a used bookstore located in a run down old Victorian house that has seen many uses and tenants over the past century or so. There is definitely at least one ghost here, probably more. One time a few years ago, my co-worker David and I were looking for a book someone had ordered, with no luck. (This happens quite frequently in big, disorganized used bookstores like ours.







) He was at one end of the aisle and I was at the other, and we were saying how if we didn't find the book by the end of the day we would contact the customer and cancel the order. At that moment a book fell off the shelf onto the floor and it was the exact book we were looking for. These books are lined up spines facing out like at the library and there is no way it could have just fallen off all by itself. David and I just looked at each other like







! There have been many weird incidents over the past 5 years I have worked here - like, I am getting ready to close the store and hear footsteps upstairs, so I go up to tell the customer we are closing and there is nobody there. Sometimes I get a horrible feeling upstairs like someone is standing right behind me, about to touch me. Downstairs seems OK but the upstairs is a bit sketchy.

Other weird stories: one time I was lying on the couch in my living room reading a book. The TV was off. Suddenly I heard a babble of voices coming from the TV. It started off quiet but quickly got loud, went on for about 15 seconds and then faded away again. I couldn't make out what they were saying. It really freaked me out. While we were living in this same apartment we had a lot of trouble with the TV. It used to turn on and off spontaneously, also change channels. We have moved since and have the same TV and it doesn't do it anymore.

My great-grandmother died 2 months before I was born. I was a few weeks old and my mom said she woke up in the middle of the night and went into my room to check on me. My g-gmother was standing over my crib, looking down at me. When my mom came in she turned around and smiled at her and said I was beautiful, and disappeared.

Cole has had a few times when he was looking and pointing at apparently nothing. It always freaked me out a little but I chalked it up to baby weirdness.







Who knows, maybe he's seeing ghosts. I guess they're friendly because we aren't bothered by them - I've lived in the house for over 2 years and haven't noticed anything unusual.

Although - I hear the faint radio-or-TV sounds too, always late at night when everything is quiet. I always figured it was my fillings picking up a station or something. It is annoying - it's just loud enough for me to notice it but not loud enough for me to understand what is being said. Sometimes it seems like the same song is being played for 20 minutes.







: Weird, huh?


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I come from pretty psychic family. Especially the females in the family are. My dd didn't talk for a long time even though it was obvious she comprehended everything perfectly. When she was a baby (about 7 months) I was at my Aunt's house. My dd was always very social, making little coos, batting her eyes, waving, smiling, pretending to be shy (you know how babies will bury their head into their mama and then look back at the person laughing- kind of a little shy/flirty game). Well all the sudden she starts "talking" to someone very clearly. She was doing everything she does when she sees someone at the store who is talking to her. I saw her making eye contact with someone, but I could not see them. I got chills and I wanted to run away. Tears started welling up in my eyes and I looked at my Aunt and she was reacting the exact same way. I started saying to my Aunt, "Why is dd talking to a dead person. Why is my dd talking to a dead person?!" (I know, I was very spirit world non-PC back then:LOL). It was really freaking me out but I felt that it was my grandma. At the same time I felt it was my grandma (my mother and aunt's mother) my aunt, looking at the exact spot where it was obvious someone was, said, "Hi mom." Then it freaked me out even more. There was just no denying it. I feel kind of silly that it freaked me out so much, especially since it was just my grandma visiting.

My dd does have that glow though. She is amazingly beautiful. People are sometimes speechless around her. People stop in their tracks to look at her. Her eyes shine. I feel like my ds's are intuitive too, but it definatley runs stronger in the females in my family. I've always been pretty psychic, intuitive. I sense things about people, know when things are going to happen, have dreams that come true etc.

My ds #1 used to say some words in German when he was younger. My dd babbled in Chinese as a babe. Sometimes she has hugged me to her chest in a very motherly way and said strange things that make me believe she was once my mother. I strongly believe in past lives. My whole family and one of my very good friends has very weird connections to the same places and events from many years ago.

I have another Aunt who is apparently very open to spirits/ghosts. She has lived in a few different haunted houses. I can tell the stories if you guys want me to.

My parents and my Aunt and Uncle were looking at houses to potentially purchase. One house they looked at they all immediately got a weird feeling from. They went inside and felt a thick, negative energy and found it hard to breath - as if there was pressure on their body coming from all around the house. They all looked at eachother and ran out of the house together. They all felt the exact same thing and agreed there was something "bad" in that house (and this is including my uncle and father who are in no way pyschic). I still live in the city that house was in. It was for sale for a few years and they finally tore it down. Apparently all who entered could feel this negative presence there. Pretty freaky.









Plum, you freaked me out. So did curls (I can't remember the screen name. sorry!). This is quite an interesting thread. I'm sure I'll add more later. I hope this wasn't too much.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok, there's something else I have to add. My best friend and I have been friends since we were six. There has been a certain area in her house that has always felt thick, dark, scary etc. It's a very specific location. The end of her hallway (my eyes start welling up even describing it...what is it with the welling up of the eyes and ghosts?). There is a little tiny closet at the end of this hallway. The back of that closet meets the the back of another closet that is a walk in closet off of the master bedroom (which she shared with her mother). I have always felt uncomfortable and a little freaked by this exact area of the house. Well, her mom sold that house about five years ago. About a year ago my friend and I were talking and she starts telling me about this certain part of her house that always freaked her out (ahhh, I'm getting goosebumps even typing this!) and she describes to a T the exact area, location etc. that I have always felt. We never in our 21 years of friendship have discussed it. This exact area we have always felt the same way about though, without ever saying a word. We were really freaked out. She won't talk about it now. I feel bad for her that she had to live in it for so long though. Seriously, can you imagine feeling weird about a certain area of your friends house, freaked out by it for 21 years. Come to find out it's not just you? I mean the EXACT area. The exact location and description of the feelings about it. Can i just say...







:


----------



## Elana (May 18, 2004)

ok, I 've had quite a few and I think they're kewl!

When dd was 2.5 dh's grandma passed away and we were living in her house at the time. Well, we're Jewish and the immediate family is required to sit "shiva" - for a week, where they can't do much, but talk about the person who passed away,etc. At the end of the week they get up and circle thehouse they sat in. We believe that the soul sits with the family and the circling symbolizes the life circle, etc. and that's when the soul finally leaves this world. Well, we were sitting at the window at home and my dd points outside and says there's Grandma (meaning dh's grandma). So I say, where, and she points and says - by the post. So I ask, is she happy? and she says, no, she's kinda sad, she's waving goodbye. Well, we call my mil and it turns out that that was the exact time that they were walking around the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:

When my fil passed away, suddenly, I was nursing dd in dh's parents house and I saw him standing and watching us. I KNOW I saw him He was peacefull and happy.

When my cousin was killed in a terrorist attack I woke up the night after her funeral and saw her standing in the room. I felt that she was confused

Should I go on?


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elana*
Well, we were sitting at the window at home and my dd points outside and says there's Grandma (meaning dh's grandma). So I say, where, and she points and says - by the post. So I ask, is she happy? and she says, no, she's kinda sad, she's waving goodbye. Well, we call my mil and it turns out that that was the exact time that they were walking around the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:

Elana, yes please go on!

I LOVE these stories. They don't scare me (though I'm glad I wasn't in any of the negative enegy ones - yikes.) They've always intrigued me.

Anyway, Elana, your story reminds me of something....

My half-brother died in Dec. 2002. My half-sister had some gathering at her house to remember him and the stereo turned on by itself playing one of his favorite songs. It totally freaked her out. But it made me feel like this:









Anyway, I talk to a psychic every once in awhile and did "speak" with him (wasn't planning on it, I just had some questions regarding his death.) He said he REALLY MISSED HIS FAMILY (wife and 2 grown sons) AND BEING ALIVE. (So Elana, I can see why your grandmother was sad to go.) He was really anxious to come back (reincarnated.) (I was newly pg when I heard this and freaking out he'd come back to me - too weird!!!!) He didn't want to die, but apparently the way he did (heart attack in pool, then drowned in his early 50s - total shock to everyone) was something he needed to experience karmiclly (sp?)

He said he had help crossing over, he was OK. He visits his wife A LOT (she is still heartbroken.) I told her this a few months ago and she was happy to hear it. She said she felt a) he crossed over and b) his presence.


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

*


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

nak-more please


----------



## luckylady (Jul 9, 2003)

I overheard my 26 MO daughter saying the following:

"Your choclate is in my peanut butter. NOOOOO your peanut butter is in MY chocolate..." I said what did you say? and she looked at me like I had caught her - she gave me the strangest smile.

She has never heard this commercial. It's not even on the air anymore and besides, we rarely watch TV. Freaky huh?

My friends DD talks about the man who lives in the house with them and even gets up in the middle of the night to play with him.


----------



## luckylady (Jul 9, 2003)

I saw my guardian angel. I awoke one night from a sound sleep - a very sudden jerk awake and I bolted upright and there, hovering over our bed was a vapory-white mist with a face that wasn't a human face. It smiled and me and vanished. It emitted such love. I woke up DH and told him what I saw nad he said you dreamed it. I said no, I didn't. Look at the cats. Their tales were fluffed out and so was their fur and they ran around like crazy.

I dreamed the space shuttle blew up the night before it happened. That freaked me out.

I have experienced many ghosts. postive and negative.

I have also had a past-life regression that was terribly disturbing.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Cool story about your Guardian Angel Luckylady. BTW, has anybody read







Expecting Adam: A True Story of Birth, Rebirth, and Everyday Magic by Martha Beck? It's about her pg with her Down Syndrome son and all the guardian angel experiences she has during her pg - sooooo freakin' cool!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckylady*
I have also had a past-life regression that was terribly disturbing.

How did that happen? Did it happen on it's own? Or did someone lead you through it?

I have not... but I am going to see my astrologer who gave me a great reading back in January... she mentioned some very cool past lives and suggested that I come back to see some... especially since I'm pg and more "open" and this would accelerate healing. I'm doing that on Tuesday. I WAS concerned that it would be traumatic, but she reassured me I was safe and it's like viewing a movie.... I do trust her and I am doing it and am confident it will be fine. I'll have a guide.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok...here's some more.









My Aunt N (different from the other one I already talked about) must be drawn to haunted houses or something. Whenever I heard her stories, even though she's a highly credible woman, I always wanted to discount it because it sounded too freaky. Since that thing w/my dd talking to my dead grandma though, now I _know_!

One experience of hers, this was a long time ago: She was living in an an old house with a room mate. She always felt a presence in the house but hadn't actually seen anything. One morning she woke up and a woman (old fashioned looking w/a bun) was leaning over her bed staring at her!







: I mean like 2 feet from her face! The weird part is this didn't scare my Aunt N. She says that there was nothing scary about it, she felt safe, it was just a little weird.

Another thing that happened to her and my Aunt that I mentioned earlier. Aunt N was looking for a new place to live. They showed up to the place (old house) early, before the realtor got there. They heard one of those old parlor pianos playing away inside. It was really loud. They thought, oh well someone must be here. So they're knocking away but no one would answer the door. The music eventually stopped. The realtor arrived. They told him about the piano and he assured them no one was there and the place was empty. The went in, there was no piano to be seen. The realtor told them it used to be a prostitute type parlor. That was the exact kind of music they'd heard. She ended up NOT living there!









Another time she was living in an apartment by herself. She always felt a certain presence. It didn't feel negative necessarily (and obviously by now she was used to "other beings" hanging around) but she felt it was invading her space a bit. One night she was in bed and she felt someone sit down on the end of her bed. She looked over and no one was there but there was an indentation as if someone was sitting there. She was a little creeped.







Then later she was taking a shower and distinctly felt like someone was watching her. It wasn't like she felt threatened or anything, she was just getting sick of this constant uninvited presence. As she tells it, she, right there in the shower, yelled out "Ok, I've had it! Look, I understand this is your place too and I don't care if you're here, but you've GOT to leave me alone. I'll mind my own business, you mind yours!" Apparently she never had a problem again. She lives somewhere else now. Don't know if it's ghost free or not. I'll have to ask her...


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, there's something I forgot. One of my sisters was a really early talker. She apparently had no sort of distinction between this side and the other. She freaked my mom (and pretty much everyone else around her) out daily. She would be talking or waving and my mom would say, "Dd, who are talking to?" She'd say, "Oh just that nice man with a beard that's standing on the stairs right now." She did this ALWAYS. She doesnt see dead people anymore...just feels them now.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

WOW some of these stories are really freaky others cool.
Ok here's some of mine
I had a ghost in my house when I was in high school but he was always in the bathroom. I never saw him, but I knew it was a him. I felt the presence so strongly when I would take a shower. I was always so freaked out that I would take super fast showers and not close my eyes at all. I felt like he was watching me naked. But when I was in my mom's shower it wouldn't happen. Freaks me out just thinking about it.
My Grandmother and me have a special connection, I can feel when she is happy and sad and vice versa. We call each other when one is upset not even knowing something happened.
My mom also told me that when I was 3 that I knew my sister was going to be a girl even though she swore up and down it was a boy and I predicted when the baby was going to be born.


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

subscribing to this thread. it scares me







and intrigues me at the same time.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

When I was 7 my grandmother died in our house, and I was the one to find her. After she passed strange things started happening. The door to one of the closets on my room would open at night (I could hear the doorknob turn) and music boxes would play randomly. Years later, my mother admitted that she believed me when I said I saw my Mimi's ghost walk around the house.

We recently bought a house where the woman who lived here previously passed away in the living room. She lived her whole life in this house, and needless to say I was nervous of changing things when we bought it. (It's an old house, and we renovated for months before moving in. We changed lots of things) I didn't want to upset her (does that make sense?) so I had a little 'conversation' with her before one hammer hit the wall. I figured if that didn't give the house a better vibe, the homebirth we had 3 weeks after moving in sure did.

My high school boyfriend has some good ones - but I'll let Kharen tell them. She's married to him... Oh Kharen!! Tell the story of the little girl!


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

I don't remember whether I could see/feel things much as a child. Honestly, I don't have very much memory of my own childhood. It is odd, because I know that other people can remember things but I never can. Anyway...as a teen/adult I have always been able to feel things. In one particular room of my parents' house (I lived in this room for only a short while, really) I always had trouble - even going through the room gave me problems. I can't say the chills, because it wasn't that, it was a really creepy, oppressive feeling. When I actually slept in that room it was almost overwhelming. As a teenager I didn't feel like I could admit to my parents that I was freaked out. I never told them about the feeling - or about the things I saw. One night it was a cloudy-type, very malevolent male person hovering about 3 feet above my bed (the top bunk) - I was freaked out but called on Jesus - and it WORKED (funny thing is I wasn't much of a Christian at the time). Another night I saw a very young toddler walking along about 2 feet in the air, very clear, he was wearing a striped full-length one-piece outfit in an older style (I don't really know when it would have been from), and he looked like he was too young to be walking. I learned later that an infant had died in the house long ago, and that the neighbor's toddler would talk about it from time to time, and baby toys and the mobile would turn on in their house with nobody around. Finally, in the same room, I didn't see but felt a young man lie down on the bed next to me, it was so scary that I demanded to move out of the room. My siblings never had problems in there.

When I was 19 I went to visit my brother at a boarding school he was at - as soon as I walked into the lobby I saw a corridor and was totally filled with dread about it. As it turns out, my brother later told me (without me telling him anything) that there was an evil 'presence' there that would grow more oppressive and malevolent as tension mounted in the dorms, and would become more placid if the boys intentionally tried to oust it (he says they were intentionally driving it away one day, and it had almost worked, when a councellor saw, got freaked, and started yelling).

Where we are now, there isn't anything bad. But one day, I entered the bedroom and felt 'something', and my daughter started talking to someone in the closet - I really freaked. She talks to 'nonexistant' people every now and then.

My DH's dad says that when DH was a young child, he would watch things around the room that weren't there, and FIL wouldn't think anything of it except that their cat would watch the same things.


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Very interesting stories here!

Yes, as Gillian mentions above, my husband (her ex-boyfriend ... yes, interesting story there ... the book will be published in a few years, I'm sure) has a good story about the ghost of a little girl his father used to see. For years, his father thought he saw a little girl in their halls. No one else saw her, but things used to disappear--shiny objects--and the family assumed she took them. One night, my FIL was in the bathroom and he assumed my dh ( a boy then) was waiting in the hallway for him to finish. So, my FIL looked out to tell my "dh" to wait a minute, and it was the little girl, dressed in Victorian clothing. I don't know much else of the story ... (G, do you remember anything else?)

We've had some other strange spirit stories in my family, but a former coworker of mine had one of the best ghost stories I've ever heard.

My coworker's family lives in a home in which an old woman died a few years ago. Things would disappear, there would be strange noises, but my coworker's family just accepted that Franny (the name of the woman who died there ... they looked it up!) was just an innocuous addition to the family. One day, though, Franny decided to become a more active part of the household. My coworker's daughter (then 14) was home alone and she went to take a shower. When she came out, her room was entirely clean: the bed was made, everything was put away, and the shoes in her closet were lined up in a line against the wall! My coworker's daughter called her at work hysterical and asking if she had just stopped home and was in her room. Of course, no, my coworker wasn't--and everyone else in the family was at work or school, and the doors were locked, so no one could have come in. My coworker knew her daughter wasn't trying to play a joke because even if she had cleaned up her own room (which was not very probably, according to her mother), the way in which the bed was made and the shoes were organized was entirely NOT something her daughter would think to do. A bit scary, but, heck, that's the kind of ghost I want in my house!!!


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Wow ... and to think my ghost post was my 13th! Agh ...


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kharen*
A bit scary, but, heck, that's the kind of ghost I want in my house!!!

Yes, I would happily welcome that kind of ghost into my home!


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Kharen forgot the best part. The little girl in Victorian clothing followed the family when they moved from one house to another. Apparently she liked them! It was weird, when I was first told that story I was only told it was a little girl, but immediately imagined a small child with a brown Victorian dress and brown hair with ringlets. When I mentioned that's how I imagined her - I was told that was exactly what she looked like. Freaked me out a little.


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow! Ok a few from me.

I am sensative, have experienced things ahead of time. It drives me nuts because when they happen I SWEAR they have happened before until I remember. SO my mom is too, and she has stated that her Mother and Uncle visited her several times when she was younger and the day her and my father got engaged, they came back and told her she would be taken care of.







:

I have gone to a few of my friends houses and have had to leave, no if ands or buts. Can't stay there no way no how. When my DH and I were house hunting we went to a few houses where I wouldn't even consider putting a bid on because of how I felt. Luckily the house we have now is great!

I can NOT go past graveyards with out feeling the ones that are there. Breaks my heart and freaks me out.


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

I wish I would have found this thread sooner!!!

When I was 8 years old my dad and I were shooting near his home in Cle Elum WA. Dad brought his dog Rusty. After we had lunch in the hills we went to leave and out of the blue 2 coyotes started attacking Rusty. My dad fired a shot in the air, but it didn't stop them. So, my dad shot one and the other one fled. We had to rush Rusty to the vet hospital and a police officer went to check on the coyote and it was dead were my dad shot it.

That night I was sleeping in my weekend room at my dad's and I felt some thing jump onto the bed. I thought it was Rusty--but then I remembered that he was at the vet's for the night. I look down and there was a bloody-shabby coyote, with black-dead looking eyes, and it was growling at me with shining white teeth. I couldn't even scream. I couldn't move. I was seriously petrified with fear. (I'm even shaking now....and this was years ago)

The coyote jumped off my bed, and went down the hall into my dad's bedroom. I remember it even looked back at me and growled again. After it disappeared into my dad's room I got up and started screaming for my dad. He rushed out turned on the lights. I told him what happened, but there was NO coyote in the house. There was nothing. All the windows and doors were locked tight.

I spent every other weekend with my dad, and I begged my mom not to make me go back. A few times my dad even got a hotel room for us because I would freak out so bad. A few months later he bought a house on the other side of town, and I felt a little bit better.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

OMG Tamera! That story just freaked me out so bad! My whole body is tingling!


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

I know, huh? After I got done typing it, one of my dogs came into the house and I jumped about 10ft.:LOL







Yep, I scare easily since that incident.


----------



## sssmommy (Feb 4, 2004)

feather said:


> Last thing(could go on forever, sorry!) I see I am not the only one who gets teary eyed when I hear these stories. Why is it that when I hear a story concerning the supernatural, my eyes get all teared up. I mean, I am not SAD, so why does it happen???
> 
> 
> > i know this is an older post i'm quoting but i'm just now getting back to this thread...and this question really got my attention.
> ...


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Supposedly adolescents (age 13 or so) are more susceptible to becoming hosts to supernatural beings - "poltergeists" manifest themselves most often in households containing a member in this age group. If you believe in that kind of thing.









Honestly, I don't know if I do or not. Even though I have experienced things that could be called "otherworldly" I tend to think there must be some physical explanation for them. But I don't want to let my skepticism blind me to other possiblilities... does that make sense?


----------



## sssmommy (Feb 4, 2004)

i didn't know if i wanted to tell this story but here i am telling it.

my husband and i got married on the beach. we stayed in a house there that we all felt strange things in. my mom experienced things being wadded up and shoved under the bed when she had left them perfectly neat minutes before. but the worst was a feeling i got that came from the ceiling (my parents stayed in the upstairs). but i learned just a few years ago (we've been married almost 10) that while i was sleeping my husband would hear a very scary male voice in his head telling him to kill me. jesus my spine just went to liquid and tingles. he kept it to himself for years before one night he was telling me about the ghosts where he works and somehow this came out and he was crying from having held it in for so long. it had really scared him (and he doesn't get scared of these things ever). we have wanted to go back to where we got married but never to that house again. we were married just on the beach behind the house. oh also my mom's dog would never go down the front steps, she had to go down the back. another thing happened there that has never happened in my life. i had a knock down drag out fight with my mother and no one can remember why. i still have terrifying dreams of intense crazy fighting with my mom. whenever i think of being in that house now that i know what my husband heard i get all teary and freaked out. i wish i had better memories of our honeymoon. but freaky ones can be interesting too i guess!


----------



## Rie&BugsMom (Feb 25, 2003)

Surprisingly, a lot of these stories have not freaked me out real bad. But Laura, your story really gives me the chills!!!! I am so glad your dh told you about this. It's a shame he was haunted by it for so long. Great day, I am freaked out about this one.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Woah Laura - That is really freaky. I can understand not wanting to go back there again. Actually both your stories are freaky...

It was interesting to read someone's post about young teenagers being susceptible to ghosts/spirits/whatever. I had always heard that young children were more 'in-tune', but never teenagers, but it seems to make sense.


----------



## Rie&BugsMom (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, I hadn't really given a lot of thought to the teenagers being susceptible either....and I agree it does make sense. They are growing into adults and their moods and bodies are changing so rapidly. Their perceptions about things are changing too. Good point!!!


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow, interesting info.


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

Background:

My grandmother died when Maeve was three. She had seen Maeve occasionally up until the time Maeve was about a year and a half, when my dx and I bought the place in Virginia, and after that, they talked for a few brief moments on the phone occasionally.

Story:

So one day, Maeve's about 5, I walk into her bedroom and she's playing with a dolly or something on her bed, and singing, at the top of her lungs, "My Wild Irish Rose". I've never sung it to her. It was my grandmother's favourite song.

I asked her, "Where did you learn that song?" She said, "Grandmum taught it to me, she comes and sits on my bed sometimes."










The other thing she does, constantly, is read my mind and respond to whatever it was I just thought.....but that's become old hat.


----------



## Rie&BugsMom (Feb 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moon*
Background:
So one day, Maeve's about 5, I walk into her bedroom and she's playing with a dolly or something on her bed, and singing, at the top of her lungs, "My Wild Irish Rose". I've never sung it to her. It was my grandmother's favourite song.

I asked her, "Where did you learn that song?" She said, "Grandmum taught it to me, she comes and sits on my bed sometimes."









:







That must have really freaked you out.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok, this has nothing to do with ghosts but it does have to do with a child giving me the chills. Before I had kids I worked for years with children with mulitple different types of dissabilities. For a long time I worked in a group home with children who were severely developmentally delayed. Two of the little girls were like daughters to me. They both had severe cerebral palsy, could not walk, talk, move, had to eat with G-tubes etc. They had no ability to talk, wouldn't be able to even if they wanted to (they couldn't move their lips or jaw or anything and as per the doctors had mental capacity of about a one month old) but I always knew they were fully aware of everyone around them, their words, their intentions etc., KWIM? My point is, there is NO way they could ever talk.

We had nurses in training come to our group home as part of their training. I used to train them in how to care for special needs children. So, one of the nurses, Vicki, had a very special connection to one of my special girls. They loved eachother. It was so sweet! I always talked to the girls of course, even if they coudln't answer me. You get used to not expecting an answer back of course. On Vicki's last night she was in the little girl's bedroom saying goodbye. I was saying to the little girl, "J, say 'hi Vicky'." and wouldn't you imagine our surprise when this little girl said perfectly clearly, "Hi Vicky!"







drop OMG!







I know this is mean and silly but it freaked us out so much we started screaming and crying and ran out of her room!







It was absolutely shocking! Finally we regrouped and came back in her room (feeling horrilby guilty) and she was cracking up. Glad she wasn't offended.









Then the next week I was working and holding "J" on my lap and trying to explain to my co-workers what had happened. They were very skeptical and one of them flat out just didn't believe me. I can understand because it is literally impossible. However I heard it with my own two ears, and so had Vicky. Anyway, I'm sitting there playing with her hair and holding her and I say, "J, I love you." and imagine my absolute shock (again) when she said, "I love you too." OMG! Only this time I couldn't run away, I just screamed and started crying again! She was all giggles about it again too. At least one of my co-workers got to hear it this time and shared the story with everyone. Even her parents didn't believe us.









I hope some of the moms who have children like the girls I'm describing will step in and tell you guys how impossible it is that she spoke. It is seriously completely impossible. So, I guess this is more an "angel on earth' type of story instead of a 'ghost' story. I just loved those little girls.


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

THAT'S AWSOME!!!!!!

Steff


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay I haven't read any of the threads but the first and the last but I will.

I wanted to tell you this story.

My SIL strongly beleives in pshycic's. She says she has family members who are. Her herself will have dreams, call me and tell me them, and then later they will come true.

Anyway she feels her 3rd child has some kind of supernatural thing.
They were over at my house about 8 months ago and her dd went upstairs to the bathroom. All of a sudden we here this wretching scream that made both our skins crawl. We ran upstairs as fast as we could to check on her dd. Thinking something major serious happen, we got up there and her face was so pale. She was just staring at MY ROOM!!! Completely still. Frozen. We kept asking her wahts wrong and she wouldn't answer. Nobody was upstairs. She finally told her mom that she seen a man in MY ROOM. She wouldn't talk or move for like 15 min. We were pretty scared. We were the only ones home. This child was so freaked out she will not go upstairs till this day by herself. She described this man and me and my SIL haven't figured out who it is.

FREAK ME OUT. IT WAS IN MY ROOM!!!!!!

Even before then and now I have crazy stories of stuff happening. But I am not sure what to think of them. This house is very old. I don't know what to think.

Steff

Steff


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey I only put one Steff ????? :LOL Seriously.

Anyway I read some of these so I will tell one of mine even though I have like 3.

This happen to dh. He said we were both sleeping and then he woke up. He said he couldn't really move but figured he was tired. Then he said he heard someone walking up my stairs and calling my name. Stephanie. He said He tried to shout out to them and move(because he was in his underwear) he thought it was my Mom. He kept trying to move and then he realized what was going on. He said he started to panic and scream at me but nothing would come out. He said the foot steps were getting closer and he was freaking out in his mind because he felt he needed to protect me from who was coming up the stairs. He said he couldn't move and it felt like there was something holding his chest down. He said once the foot steps got to the door he was able to move again. The footsteps were gone and noone was calling my name. He didn't see anyone but was COMPLETELY Freaked out.

I felt bad for him. I don't beleive in ghosts really but I am confused at the stuff that has actually happened to me. I tol him it was probly a dream and he got REALLY MAD at me and said " I would know if I were dreaming, and this was not a dream" So I don't know what to think.

MamaAllNatural tell some of the stories you were going to tell.

Steff


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sssmommy*
another thing happened there that has never happened in my life. i had a knock down drag out fight with my mother and no one can remember why. i still have terrifying dreams of intense crazy fighting with my mom. whenever i think of being in that house now that i know what my husband heard i get all teary and freaked out. i wish i had better memories of our honeymoon. but freaky ones can be interesting too i guess!

i know what you mean! in my earlier post, i mentioned my old apartment. my mom came to stay with me and she was sleeping in the bedroom and i was on the couch. she woke up for some weird reason while dh and my sisters and me were watching a movie and she picked this huge fight with me. she was yelling at me and we were all







and it just got worse. it was horrible, i ended up leaving in tears. talk about random.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

My Grandpa died a week ago tonight (Monday). We found out about his death on Tuesday morning. About 1 1/2 hours after I found out about his death I was sitting, eating breakfast with the kids. I smelled him. I turned to my 3yo dd and asked her if she could "smell that." She started to cry and said she could smell Grandpa Bob.

Two days later at the same table. This time lunch. I smelled a strong odor of pipe tobacco. All of the doors and windows were closed. I remembered that my Grandpa smoked a pipe until the mid-80's.

I truly believe both "visits" were his way of letting me know he was ok. He was probably having a scotch with his pipe!

Another strage occurance happened when I was 14 yo and a freshman in HS. I had a boyfriend who died in a tragic traffic accident. Before he died I had given him a ring of mine to wear on his pinky. A few months later I found my ring in the middle of my messy jewelry box. The rest of the jewelry was pushed to the sides.

In the past week I keep feeling like I am seeing something out of the corner of my eye. When i turn, nothing is there. Could I be seeing "something"?


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averysmom*
My Grandpa died a week ago tonight (Monday). We found out about his death on Tuesday morning. About 1 1/2 hours after I found out about his death I was sitting, eating breakfast with the kids. I smelled him. I turned to my 3yo dd and asked her if she could "smell that." She started to cry and said she could smell Grandpa Bob.

Two days later at the same table. This time lunch. I smelled a strong odor of pipe tobacco. All of the doors and windows were closed. I remembered that my Grandpa smoked a pipe until the mid-80's.

I truly believe both "visits" were his way of letting me know he was ok. He was probably having a scotch with his pipe!

Another strage occurance happened when I was 14 yo and a freshman in HS. I had a boyfriend who died in a tragic traffic accident. Before he died I had given him a ring of mine to wear on his pinky. A few months later I found my ring in the middle of my messy jewelry box. The rest of the jewelry was pushed to the sides.

In the past week I keep feeling like I am seeing something out of the corner of my eye. When i turn, nothing is there. Could I be seeing "something"?

Awww, Averysmom!







Sorry for your loss!

I smelled my Mamaw once. It was a strange time, though, in the middle of a crowded store! But it was definitely her smell: a mixture of Chantilly and scotch snuff. Never could figure out why I would have that "smellucination" in a store of all places, particularly one she was never in to my knowledge. I still don't know if it was that or if it was just a coincidence and somebody else in the world smells like that.

I used to get flickers like that in the house I grew up in,which was somewhat "haunted." It never amounted to much and didn't happen with any regularity, either.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, that's really intriguing. It reminds me of how my ds used to say a few words in German as a baby. I always wondered why he was saying these funny made up words until my brother told me that he was speaking German. He doesn't seem to recall any now though.
















T Wow, look at how many views this thread has had! I'm surprised more people aren't posting.


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *layla*
When my baby coos & giggles at "nothing" up in the air, we say she is talking to her angels. That's what we've said for all of them.

I've always called my daughter "pooka" for this very reason. She would lie down and stare and babble at a spot on the wall; we started calling that unseen being "Harvey" after the rabbit in the movie by the same name. (One of my favourite movies of all time.) Harvey was a Pooka.

Anyone hear of Sonia Choquette? My Osteopath recommended one of her books to me after I did my little spiel on the "sixth sense" and how everyone has it if they just listen. I haven't managed to pick up the book yet, but love what she says here: http://www.soniachoquette.com/biography.htm


----------



## minicooper (May 7, 2003)

I usually sit here and read a bunch of stuff on MDC and most times if I read something that I know would interest my DH - I either tell him about it or read it to him and he REFUSES to even know when I'm reading this thread lmao - for someone into sci-fi/alien stuff as much as he is you'd think it wouldn't bug him but just the mention of ghosts and he shuts down lmao poor guy...

i find this all very interesting to read

i moved out when i was 16 and lived with a family in a basement suite while i finished school and in the house that we lived in we had a 'friend' we named him Simon and he would help the mom of the family i lived with put her jacket on and really liked to go up and down the stairs alot... usually he was at the top of the stairs... never saw him just felt him and a couple of times he would nudge you down the stairs... i wish Janine.. the mom would come on here she has some awesome experiences that she tells me about all the time

when someone is holding my 6 month old son he tends to really be interested in everybody's business so if he's really interested and looking at something he'll turn really fast in your arms so that he whaps you with his arms or face and there are times when we are in our bedroom and he does that and there is nothing there... and there's this particular spot on the ceiling that he constantly turns to look at... and my ceilings are flat... not even the popcorn ceiling thing... no patterns or anything... maybe it's the light/shadows or something... i like to think that cause it freaks me out to think that some'one' is there


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Here's some to add to the thread:

More than 10 years ago, my best friend, one of my cousins, and I used to have the same dreams. We would get together and one of us would start talking about a dream we had and the other two would jump in and give more details or finish it out. There was one dream sequence done in three segments, all on different nights. We figured out that between the three of us, we all dreamt the segments out of order and no two of us had the dreams in the same order. *That* was freaky. And my best friend and I still will sometimes have the same dreams.

I dreamt one of my cousins was pg before she knew she was, and one of my other cousins also knew the pg cousin was pg before being told.

I live 750 miles away from my best friend's mother, and I knew that the lady was going through a really rough time and *really* not acting like herself even though I had not talked to my best friend in over a month. I called my friend and asked her what was wrong w/ her mom; why was she "going crazy". My best friend almost started crying since she was under so much stress from her mom, but had not shared it w/ anyone up to that point.

I used to smoke during a time when my parents lived in another state. My mom called to tell me she had a dream that I was dead, and they were nailing my coffin shut with cigarettes.

Before Anwyn was born, I had a dream that she had curly dark brown hair and would almost always be smiling and laughing. Right on both of those. The real strange thing about that dream was that I was looking hard at her eyes to figure out what color they were; they looked green and brown and grey and amber in my dream. Anwyn is 13 months old and I *still* can't figure out the color of her eyes, just like my dream. They are a mix of brown and green and silvery grey - absolutely beautiful, but no color name can describe them!


----------



## Smilemomma (Nov 19, 2001)

Okay, I have a few but I'll post the one that happened when I was about 12, in keeping with the puberty thing. A light bulb went off when I read that, I bet that had something to do with it.

I and my mother have always had some kind of psychic energy, whatever. When I was about 12, my friends and I had been messing around with a Ouija board. I was too scared to put my fingers on that thing, though, because I felt too close, too open, whatever.

One time they talked me into it (it was actually mine, of all things, a gift) and *as soon* as I touched it, it started flying around to letters. No one had a chance to ask any questions, it just flew around so fast we could hardly keep up.

It was spelling out obscenities and curses and epithets at ME.

I ripped my fingers off it and it finally stopped. I put it in a bag, tied it shut, and took it to the mall to return it to the store the next day.

Here's where it gets the creepiest, actually. It didn't want to go, I guess. The whole, entire walk through that mall was the weirdest thing that ever happened to me. It was like I was walking through thick air, not fog, because I could see, but just like oil or something.

Horrible, horrible violent images kept going through my head. People that I passed would suddenly sprout huge fangs, or their heads would erupt into like the wolfman, etc. I was slipping in blood on the floor. Going across a tiled bridge on the second floor, the tiles would keep dropping out, and I could see the first floor, the ice skating rink right below.

I wasn't even sure where to keep putting my feet, but I distinctly remember feeling focused and determined, and as soon as that thing was on the counter, everything just stopped.

Isn't that weird? If you met me, you would never imagine that I would dream something up like this, but it happened.

Still to this day has me short of breath and frozen, afraid to turn around. I'm not going to proofread this, the only time ever. Dang, shouldn't be reading this thread so late at night ...

St. Michael the archangel ...


----------



## Smilemomma (Nov 19, 2001)

Here's a nicer one, to put a better thought in my head.

My mother's mother lived with us for a while when I was a very young child, and she loved Lawerence Welk. She would tear up and insist on dancing with me to "Let Me Call You Sweetheart"; I can still hear her old lady tremulous voice, see her pincurls and housecoat.

I hadn't seen her or had any contact with her for at least 15 years, and I remember driving my old beater car home from work one day, suddenly thinking that it was her birthday, and that she had died about a year earlier. As I turned the corner, my radio fuzzed all out, no more classic rock, no more Zeppelin, just static.

Then, a faraway sounding song. "Let Me Call You Sweetheart".

Must have been on an am station or something ...

'Night, Gramma.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

These are fascinating!

My son was born two weeks ago, but I've felt his soul around me for the past couple of years. I always felt like I would have a son first, though during my pregnancy I wavered and was expecting a girl. Everyone at church (I go to a very cool liberal evangelical church that focuses on spiritual gifts a lot) believes that Killian will have some big-time spiritual gifts and be very spiritual. One of my friends at church has a six-year-old girl, and the little girl sees spirits and they talk to her. I can't wait to see what Killy experiences!

I felt a ghost once - I was at a boyfriend's grandparents' house spending the night. It was an old house that had caught fire on three different occasions during the past 100 years! I went to bed and was reading and fell asleep. I woke up very disoriented, and though that my boyfriend was in the room. He wasn't, of course. I read some more and fell asleep again, and woke up disoriented, thinking that his brother was in the room. Again, it was only me. I finally turned off the lights and went to sleep. I woke up awhile later and knew that a man was standing at the bottom of the bed. I thought, "Oh, that's just Phillip." and went back to sleep - I wasn't worried at all. I woke up awhile later, thinking, "Who is Phillip?!?!" No one in the family was named Phillip! I didn't even know a Phillip! But I still wasn't scared and just went back to sleep. When I woke up the next morning I was completely freaked out, though. When my boyfriend came to pick me up, he could tell I was upset and jokingly asked me if any of the ghosts had bothered me! He then explained that there were three different ghosts in the house and that his grandparents knew them all by name - I asked if one was named Phillip, and he was surprised I knew the name and asked if his grandparents had told me about him!


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Quote:

My son was born two weeks ago, but I've felt his soul around me for the past couple of years. I always felt like I would have a son first, though during my pregnancy I wavered and was expecting a girl.

Since we have veered slightly OT - from kids giving us the chills to just chills in general - I thought to add this which reminds me of the quote above.

I am audioclairoyant, which means I "hear" premonitions vs. "seeing" premonitions.

When I arrived back from my first excursion to Egypt, riding along on the subway, I felt something almost grab my shoulder and whisper in my left ear...

Quote:

You will have a son at 28, and his name will be Jacob
So it goes, I file that in my head somewhere and think geez - glad I heard that on the subway versus all alone in my house late at night!!

Fast forward to the Spring of 2001 when I meet my hubby online (which my astrologer predicted) who is - Egyptian no less. Anyhoo I get preggy in 2002 when I am 27. When I told my husband we were preggy he went to the mosque to pray, I reminded him what the "voice" told me. Remind you -- my husband's name is Ibrahim.

When he came from prayer he said "I figured out what the voice meant. Do you realize that Jacob is the son of Ibrahim?"

So lo and behold - yes I did birth my baby at 28. And no she wasnt a boy - but that wasnt the point. Sometime premonitions come in fuzzy messages. I think the voice was telling me aI was going to have the child of Ibrahim.


----------



## SkylerLiz (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow, mamas.

I've been fascinated by this thread since its creation! I had never had ghost experiences before, but I'm starting to. Or perhaps I've just ignored or not been in tune with the sensations that these spirits bring until now...
I've started working one afternoon a week at this great little organic grocery/gift shop in the small town I live in. The building is around 100 years old- an old adobe, 2 story house. The family who owns the business has been telling me all the ghost stories they have from there...and today I heard some voices (couln't understand what they were saying), footsteps, and other noises. Each time I heard something, the woman I was working with would look at me and ask if I'd heard it- at one point we were looking at each other and felt super creeped out, as if we were being watched. I haven't worked alone there yet, but I will start next Saturday.









So, how do I deal with these ghosts? Aparently they mean no harm, they are 2 little girls and an older woman...I was thinking of just talking to them and telling them that we can peacefully coexist.

Do any of you have any stories where you have co-existed with ghosts and not felt threatened by them?








jill


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

My DH and I have always felt that there is some "leftover energy" from the from old man who lived in our house before we bought it. At night when dd and I are rocking and looking at books, sometimes she'll point to something that I can't see - sometimes even follow it with her eyes for a few seconds.

It looks as though her eyes are focused in the middle of the room, then she goes back to what she was doing again!

I think it's kinda cool. I really feel that Louis (the old man) is still around the house, and I bet it's him that she's "seeing".


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

My experiences haven't been all that exciting compared to many here, but I don't want this thread to die!

My ds is 4 months old and he babbles. Usually it's "ooo" or screaming "yah" then laughing, or trying to mimic me. The other day he was sitting on my lap babbling to me, and he said "I like." I asked, "what do you like?" and he said "God." My heart skipped a beat!

I can't wait until ds can talk so I can ask him if he remembers God or where he was before he was born!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

: I love this thread also. I'll help keep it alive too - although these experiences have never happened to me personally...

My father's family owns a big old farm in Indiana and the house is really old. Back in the day, "Grandma Britz" was stoking the fire and her dress caught in flames and she burned to death. That area of the house was subsequently renovated. My grandmother has nerve damage in her ears and is almost completely deaf. She was vacuuming one day and felt someone touch her leg - she thought it was my grandfather trying to get her attention. She turned and no one was there...
In this same house, my dad and uncles when spending the night hear "parties" going on downstairs. Faint music, tinkling of glasses/silverware, conversation. Makes my eyes water thinking about it...

In college, one of my best friends lived in the dorm room next to mine. Both of our roomates were gone one weekend so she spent the night in my room. She woke me up right after this happened. She said she was dead asleep and for some reason woke up and opened her eyes. She saw sort of a face across the room. She blinked and when she opened her eyes again the face was inches from hers. She took a breath from the surprise (like a gasp) and she felt her whole body go cold and tingly. She woke me up crying and shaking... She thinks it was her brother who died when he was 11 in a house fire. It was a tumultuous time in her life and she thinks he may have come to her to kind of say "D- wake up! Get a grip!"

Another college friend claims that the ghost of an old woman inhabits her parents house. She simply stands at the linen closet refolding towels. My friend's bedroom door, when open, faces the closet directly. C saw this woman for about a week straight when she was 13 (again that puberty thing!). For whatever reason she would wake up in the middle of the night that whole week and see the woman. The woman would just smile at her and keep folding towels. C never thought to shut her door at night...

Keep 'em coming. I love these stories ~


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

"I sleep with a fan on at night because otherwise it sounds like there is a radio or tv on in the other room that is just barely audible.. I can't sleep trying to figuire it out"

I've only read to this point so far but I had to comment. I have the same thing!!! That is so weird! I always have to have white noise or I swear I can just slightly hear conversations going on. It really freaks me out sometimes, sometimes I hear it over the fan. I was nursing my daughter the other night and I could hear talking but I couldn't make out what was being said. I went out to the living room thinking DH and DS were watching tv or talking or something and they were outside. Weird!

The other thing I personally have is..hmm.. I don't know how to say it. I can read people. The strongest I have ever had it is when I was 17 I had to go to a urologist (I was diagnosed with interstitial cystitis) and I hadn't seem him before. My mom and I were in the waiting room and this man walked out. He was wearing a white, looked like a lab coat. I felt physically ill and said to my mom if he's the doctor i'm leaving, that man is a child molester! I was so adament about it my mom didn't even question me. Luckily he was not the doctor. My grandmother, father, sister and I are somewhat psychic. I could go on and on about all the odd things that have happened.

About my kids Elijah is definately something special. When he was born he was 6 weeks early and he was airlifted to the city to the NICU. When I first got to go see him (4 days old) I walked in and I could just see this light around him. Its hard to explain. I just knew he was/is going to be something special. As a baby he would smile up at the ceiling and jabber away. One night when he was just over a year we were in his room in the dark and he was having a bottle. All of a sudden he pulled away and giggled. I asked what and he said lights, pretty lights and kept pointing up the corner. He is very perceptive and sensitive.

My daughter has something about her that people notice. I don't know what it is exactly. I don't think that I have ever been out with her when I haven't been stopped to hear how beautiful and amazing she is. When people see her they smile. Even I do it. Every time I look at her I just think she is so beautiful. And its not just because I'm her mom, I don't mean beautiful phsyically, I can't describe it, there is just something about her. We were at Walmart today and I was stopped 4 times so people could look at her and talk to her. I always make sure to try and include my son so he doesn't feel left out. But I've had people looking depressed or stressed see her and just smile a serene smile. One day an old woman touched Olivia on the head and said you just can't help but look at her can you?

Okay now I will atttempt to go read the rest of the thread. I'm only on page 2!


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Okay I am on page 4 now. I totally forgot another one with my son. About 4 months ago he said to me "when I was a little baby I was cold and scared and I cried for you but you didn't come. I wanted you and looked around for you but I couldn't see you. Daddy was there but you weren't and I was so sad." When he was newborn he was 6 weeks premature and he was airlifted to the NICU. I was in another hospital seriously ill and I couldn't transfer. My DH was with him as much as possible but I wasn't there until he was 4 days old. When he said this to me I was shocked but just knew that's what he was talking about so I said "I'm sorry sweetie, I wanted to be there but I couldn't." Since then he will say it with a sad look on his face and I always tell him I'm sorry and that I came as soon as I could. There seems to be a piece of him that doesn't fully trust that I will always be there for him and I believe thats where its stemming from. I just wish I knew how to heal that pain for him.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Sorry, I haven’t read the thread but my DC has done a similar thing. She hasn’t don’t anything that’s given me the chills in quite a while but when she was younger she seemed to “see things” ~ I can’t explain it. Also, she talked about my aunt’s breasts when she was going through a mastectomy and she was only a year old.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Okay I have some more, hopefully someone is still reading this thread.

When my sister and her DH were looking at a house my parents and my DH and I went with them (they were moving to the area where we already lived). We went to one house and when we walked in ALL of us felt really freaked out. I am really sensitive to this stuff and I ran out, everyone else came out a bit after. My dad turned to my sister and said you are NOT buying that house.

My sister's daughter who is 5 is autistic. When she was around 3 months old my sister was holding her and she said Mom I love you. Clear as day. We all just about fell over. She did not say another word until she was 3. She has recently exploded verbally and is now talking in complex sentences. When she said Mom I love you for the first time my sister about fell over because it sounded the same.

I have so many of these stories. My dad worked in a building that used to be an old jail house and there was a ghost there. They named him George and my dad said that he wasn't mean, he'd just walk around and he whistled all the time.

When I was 17 I had a nervous breakdown after being dumped by a boy who had abused me (he had really broken my down). I had a dream where there was an old woman in older style clothes sitting on a porch swing and she said to me "Its all going to work out. You'll be fine." I woke up feeling very peaceful. I described her to my mom and it was my mom's aunt who had died years before I was born!

Have to run, baby's standing on the table again!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow Heavenly, those are really neat stories. I have to ask, where was that house that you were describing? It sounds like the same thing that happened to my parents and Aunt and Uncle. Creepy. (Did you read that one yet?)


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I haven't read the entire thread but Julianna came to me in a vision two months before she was conceived.

She looked just like she did as a young baby. Large blue eyes that bore into my soul.

Anyway, we were praying a half-hour ago and she asked me to pray for Michael. I'm in earnest prayer for Michael (her cousin.) She asked G-d to help him not cry at home and help Michael.

I have the chills but I know something is up with Michael even though I haven't been told....yet.

Debra Baker


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow! Great stories!

Debra -- I will keep Michael in my thoughts, keep us updated!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

I didn't think I had a personal one but I just realized I do after reading the post above about the daughter coming to her in a dream...

When I was pg - after my ultrasound we were told something was wrong with Hannah's brain -- needless to say we were completely distraught and distracted until we went in for ultrasound 2 so they could tell us what that something was. It turned out to be choroid plexus cysts - little pockets of spinal fluid that resolve themselves around 24-26 wks of pg.

Those weeks between ultrasounds were so awful. I couldn't bond with my baby or be excited about my pregnancy because I was terrified of losing her. One night I had a dream where I could see inside my womb. It was dark and liquid but I could see her. I was checking her out limb by limb and I could see her face and head and I knew everything was okay (that's when I knew she was a she - it was never confirmed by ultrasound - dh announced the sex at birth).

It was so reassuring - she or SOMEONE - was able to help me cope by letting me see that she was okay and everything would be fine... When she was born - she looked just like she did in my dream.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

i love reading all the stories. My mom has this six sense and when she feel anything out of the ordinary. Once, we were going from one aunt to the another aunt house. About 1hr away. And we arrived at a stop. Mom told me that she had a weird feeling about my grand-parents and to watch for their car on the side of the road. We turn and continued to drive. i think maybe abour 15 min later, we see a gray car on the side of the road. Grandma was there. their car had broke down and grandpa went to get help and call my uncle. Now I think wow but then it was like nothing special happen.

Also one time, I work for a placement agency and they place me for a one day job at a center for americans indians. One guy, an older man called. I was doing reception. He asked me a bunch of questions like: Is there a little girl with me, in the receotion area, i told him no, he then ask if there was a little girl who died in my family, told him no, he then said that he saw a little girl next to me. I told him no. And how could he see her when he was calling from the other side of the continent. He told me that he was a shahan(sp) and that he saw things. He also ask me if I beleive, which i do. Well, I pass him to someone that could help him. He pass a message to her for me. the message was that my first born was going to be a girl.

Well, my first born is a girl.

My chiro says that dd1 is a special girl, and everytime that he see her he tells her and just find her beautiful. He told me about the book crystal children (not sure what the book name is) One of the lady wrote it in this thread. Well, now I want to go buy the book and read it fast.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I forgot to add that dd1 talk like we should understand her. It's was funny when at first she would look at you, point her finger at you and then give you a speech. lol We totally don't know what she says but after she is done she shake her head up and down like we understood her.

And now that I read this thread, I saw that others children talk in other language than what is spoken at home. Well, I think that dd1 does that too. I wonder which language it is. Not french because we talk to her in french and not english because we understand that one too. hmmmm....


----------



## Casual Storm (Apr 9, 2003)

I can add a couple of stories that happened to people I know.

My dh's business partner planned a trip with his family to go to England. After he made the plane reservations, his wife completely freaked out and insisted they not go. He thought she was acting irrational, but he agreed to change their destination to France. His wife freaked out again, insisting they not go, although she could not give a particular reason why -she just had a very bad feeling. Frustrated, he finally canceled the Europeon trip all together and they went to Florida instead. It turned out that by an odd coincidence, one of the flights was the same on both trips -that plane crashed and everyone died. The story about their family even made our local newspaper.

Another friend of mine had the three worst nights of his life over the span of a year. The next morning after each of those nights, a friend of his called to ask if he was going to be ok. Each time she said he came to her in her dreams the night before and asked for her help. Oddly, before that year, it had been six years since he had last spoken to her. He said she was always very intuitive. The subject came up because I was telling him I had dreamt about him, and he told me he also dreamt about me the same night. Collective unconciousness?


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

That's really neat Hanahsmom









Kind of in the same thread as the pp's my Aunt was once driving with all of her children. She was waiting at a red light. When it turned green she literally heard a voice tell her "Don't go!" She was confused because there was no one coming and her light was green. Then she heard the voice again so she stayed there. Suddenly a huge 18 wheeler came barrelling through the intersection running a red light. They would've been killed for sure.


----------



## ellemoon (Mar 19, 2003)

I once babysat for this 2 year old kid when I was in college. He was talking, but not in sentences. We were sitting on the porch and he turned to me and said "You will die in water". Scared me to death! Still scares me actually 10 years later.

ellen - who avoids boats


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

OMG Ellen that is Freaky!


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Still trying to get thru 8 pages of posts! But before I go for today, I thought I would add my story....

My mum has always sworn she 'feels' things, or 'knows' things. The night her brother was badly, badly injured in a car accident, she sat up in bed, wide awake & gasping & knowing he'd been hurt. A few days later we realised that she woke up at the exact same time the accident occurred. There are other cases as well.

I sometimes get 'funny' feelings about places. I've got an outdoor site right now where I'm doing some research, & I DO NOT like to be at this place on my own. I'll do it if I have to, but I don't like it. I've had shadows swoop past me, no wind, no birds- nothing, & been left with the hair on my arms standing straight up. I think it may have once been a significant or sacred site- not sure tho.... I also once lived in a house where I'm sure it was haunted. And nasty too. I once woke up (or was it a dream state?) to a man hovering over the bed, holding a shiny long-bladed knife. I couldn't wake up, yet I could see everything. Fuh-reaky!! I remember it like yesterday, & it was 15 years ago. My boyfriend at the time didn't believe me. I'm sure it was real.

ANd now, DD seems to know stuff. I would never tell this to DH, as he would laugh endlessly at me, but here goes. We live in a house that's over 100 years old. it has a long history, been moved from another town, etc. etc. Well, just after we moved in, my DD, who was not yet 2 at the time, said something like 'Look at that lady, mummy'. Me:'What lady?' She: 'That Aboriginal lady standing by the bathroom with the pink dress on.' (she was a verbal child- still is). It is entirely plausible that an Aboriginal woman once lived in our house, altho I've never checked.... DD's knowing things stopped for a while, but lately she takes great pleasure in reading my mind. the weird thing is, she's often right, even knows the words I'm going to use, even if I haven't said anything about whatever topic it is.....

WHatever else I may or may not believe in, one thing is for sure..... I believe in ghosts. And spirits. Don't know how that fits in with my mechanistic world view, but nonetheless, I'm sure they're there.......


----------



## Dreamer (May 26, 2004)

StarMama said:


> I LOVE the idea of the parking angel!
> 
> I was too scared to be without ALL my covers. I remember one time laying in bed, petrifed, and seeing a short "devil" appear on my toy chest. He was red, and had horns and glowed. It was VERY real to me, and I was VERY scared. QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Woah! Totally bizarre! Wonder what the scroll was about?


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar*
When Rain was 2 and 3 she would occasionally mention things that had happened "when I was the mommy and you were the little girl". She was very matter-of-fact, like she thought for sure I'd remember. It was like she was talking about something that happened last week.
Dar

My cousin used to say the exact same thing to my aunt! freaky!

My cousin also said she saw our (died a few months earlier) grandfather drive by and wave to her.. I think she was about 2 or 3 then.


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, man. Some of these stories are freaky.

I wanted to comment on this one, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steff*
This happen to dh. He said we were both sleeping and then he woke up. He said he couldn't really move but figured he was tired. Then he said he heard someone walking up my stairs and calling my name. Stephanie. He said He tried to shout out to them and move(because he was in his underwear) he thought it was my Mom. He kept trying to move and then he realized what was going on. He said he started to panic and scream at me but nothing would come out. He said the foot steps were getting closer and he was freaking out in his mind because he felt he needed to protect me from who was coming up the stairs. He said he couldn't move and it felt like there was something holding his chest down. He said once the foot steps got to the door he was able to move again. The footsteps were gone and noone was calling my name. He didn't see anyone but was COMPLETELY Freaked out.

Steff

This sounds like something that has happened to me my whole life. It's a phenomenon called sleep paralysis. It's where you have a dream but you are waking up at the tail end of it, but your body stays paralyzed. Yet you are not fully awake enough to be sure it's still a dream so it feels very, very real...and you remember it quite well when you finally wake up.

Anyway, it's not uncommon. It is very scary to experience. I think that may be what your dh experienced--the feeling of something sitting on your chest or holding your chest down is a hallmark of this phenomenon.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slightly crunchy*
the feeling of something sitting on your chest or holding your chest down is a hallmark of this phenomenon.

This has happened to me too. It was horrible. I literally couldn't breath. It was when I was trying to fall asleep though. I hadn't even fallen asleep yet.


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaAllNatural*
This has happened to me too. It was horrible. I literally couldn't breath. It was when I was trying to fall asleep though. I hadn't even fallen asleep yet.









I think it can also happen at the beginning of sleep. I used to transcribe sleep studies and I remember the doc mentioning that a lot.


----------



## Nurturing Mama (Nov 11, 2003)

Quote:

It's a phenomenon called sleep paralysis.
Ugh. This happened to me too. It was terrifying! It was a couple of years ago and I was at my dad's house. I felt like I was in between awake and asleep, and a large, dark, form that I sensed was evil came in through the window and sort of hovered over me. I couldn't move a muscle, and I couldn't speak. I tried really hard to move, and to call out to my then boyfriend (now DH) who was down the hall, but I was completely paralyzed. Finally I mustered a noise through closed lips, and that brought me to a more awake state where I could move again. I went down the hall, woke my boyfriend up, and made him come sleep with me! (Shh..Dad still doesn't know LOL)

Anyway, I was telling my dad and his wife about it over breakfast, and they thought it was an incubus, although it didn't do anything sexual, just hovered there paralyzing me. My dad's wife said she had an incubus that visited her alot when she was dating my dad (who was married to my mom at the time
 






), and she felt like it was a punishment for that. It would also come in through the window, but it looked like a man, and he would beat and rape her. Her friends told her to pray about it, and she did, and it stopped.

I love reading these stories! Keep 'em coming!

Carrie


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, back to the original idea...

My DD told me today about "when I was a baby and I was growing and I was inside your tummy and I would be crying and then Tony was there sometimes." Tony is my younger child and is very much affected by others' emotions.


----------



## OakEmber (Jul 3, 2002)

I was an ultra sensitive kid, remember those Time Life books on the unexplained that they used to advertise....man did they freak me out! I wouldn't even sleep like the person on the cover as I was afraid I'd have an out of body experience :LOL And some of you mentioned the being covered thing, I could not sleep if my foot was hanging over the bed, thought something would drag me away..I'd crawl into my parents bed and had to be in the middle under the covers! The way I would close off my mind with fear actually makes me wonder if there was I time when I saw things but I overrode it?? When I was in highschool the paranormal totally intruiged me and my best friend and I used to try to train ourselves to see auras (which we could but for me it was more a feeling or sense about the person that I got, I never was able to see colors). I do trust my intuition and try to use it in my everyday life...and I read a few other things that I do as well, asking for a white light of protection when we are on a trip and that kind of thing...I will have to try the parking technique









My DD, well she has said lots of things that totally amaze me...but it doesn't give me the chills like it once would have, it just awes me (for lack of better discription). The first ever was when she was learning to talk at, her name is Ember Trinity and at about 14 months she called herself Ember TT...TT was my nephew Tanner's nickname who died a few years before she was born...she was the next baby born in the family so I always felt like she and him had spent time together. She also put on her sunglasses upside down like he did all, which I am sure lots of kids do but still.
She frequently tells me about "when she was the mom". When I was pregnant with her I had a dream in which a little girl about 3 or 4 was there and I said "oh your finally here now" and I honestly woke with the feeling that I'd been waiting for her from a past life, actually I didn't know I was pregnant at the time but this dream was the first thing that made me think I was. We are very attached and I do feel that there is more than just these 3.5 years between us.
When I was pregnant last fall we had discussed names and she knew that Oakley was our boy name and Annisty was our girls...she started calling the baby Oakley on her own and was sure it was a boy. When I had a m/c (the day before her 3rd b-day) she told me plain as day that the next time I had a baby in my tummy it would Oakley, the same baby, the baby that we wanted. When I got pregnant again and was about 5 weeks along one day she was sittting on my lap and put her hands directly on my abdomen and exclaimed...Mommy your baby's back, Oakley's back! This was about 3 months later and we had not talked about the name or babies since.
Most recently she has told me that she remembers being born...that she was scared and was crying and shaking and was stuck. She has always panicked and freaked when I put a shirt over her head and it gets stuck or is too tight and I pushed for 4 hrs with her so I've always wondered if it is related...It was neat to find the link about that in this thread.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I am currently going through a miscarriage....Last week, after 5 y/o ds was asleep, I laid on the couch and just cried--very quitly, no noise, just a lot of tears....I pressed my eyes onto the pillow and felt a hand touch my neck. There was my beautiful little son (who did not know I was even pregnant) rubbing my neck. he wiped away my tears, gave me a kiss on the cheek, (which is very like him-he's so empathetic), and said to me very softly, "Don't worry momma....you still have me".

Major chills.

When I told yes, I know I'll always have you sweetie, but what makes you say that, all he said was "Don't worry.", walked away, crawled into bed, and when I followed him and asked him if he wanted to talk, he said nothing more than "no thanks, I'm sleepy" and fell right back asleep.....

I was born with a "veil"-the amniotic sac, and I've always been very attuned and had premonitions, deja vu (but stronger), and now I'm wondering if he wasn't born in the caul as well....his was a quick delivery and he was born with cardiac problems, so I didn't get to see.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## OakEmber (Jul 3, 2002)

Kelly







sorry to hear about your m/c


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

Kelly. I'm sorry about your miscarriage, too. What a beautiful soul your ds is!

Amie--I loved your story about your dd and Oakley. Thanks for sharing it. It reminded me of my family. My mom had a baby boy 4 years before I was born that died an hour after he was born. I was the next baby, then my sister was born 21 months after me. Up until she was about 5 years old, my sister would insist she was a boy. She would get very angry if you would correct her. Now we think it's possible she is the soul of our brother.


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Kelly


----------



## OakEmber (Jul 3, 2002)

Darlene- Thanks, and what a very neat possilbility to think that your sister had reason to insist she was a boy...of course I believe that she very well could be.


----------



## Losgann (Jun 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magnoliablue*
My older son, as well as myself, have premonition dreams, and he has often said outloud exactly what I am thinking, which reallllyy freaks me out

My son has always done this, too! I remember one night I woke up from a horrible nightmare and ds was asleep next to me. He cried out in his sleep, I think he was having the same dream. He's often read my mind and said what I was thinking.

We are both high functioning autistic, and I've always been very empathic. I wonder if he will be/is too.








Erica


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I found out what happened to Michael.

That week he was in an evening swim program that was like boot camp survival instead of a normal friendly swim class.

My BIL and SIL vacation at Mihael's Aunts' summer house on the Outer Banks and there is a pool right there and SIL wanted Michael to know how to survive if someone left the gate open and he fell into the water.

Day one was rough and Michael was crying. Day two (the day Julianna prayed) Michael was crying hard and wouldn't work with the instructor.

About the time Julianna was praying SIL realized that Michael wasn't understanding why the teacher was forcing him to float on his back and gently *explained* that the instructor was his friend and she was trying to help him.

After that Michael was fine, didn't cry anymore (wasn't afraid) and completed the program well.

Debra Baker


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok It has been over a month, but ds#1 just shared this with me.

"Mama when I was in your tummy there was another baby. IT was a girl. She went back to heaven though and said that she would come back later. When will she come back?"

Needless to say I was surprised. I did have a miscarriage in 98 and I strongly feel the baby was a girl. With both pg's I measured big and had "spotting" so the sharing thing might be true.

Just thought I would share!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, that's really cool Jessica!


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

This will be the first time I've typed this story as it affected us so! On Vacation in July we went home to Maine. We stayed in my cousins house (they grew up in it and now rent it to tourists in the summer). One night I had a dream/nightmare thing. I was sleeping on the inside/against the wall. Baylor in the middle and my dh on the outside. My "dream" was that a guy was standing between me and the wall. I could see that he was wearing navy work pants, a plaid zip over coat and a baseball cap. I could see he had older/weathered reddish skin on his neck/chest just above his collar. He wasn't moving or saying anything and I couldn't see his face. I jumped up in bed and in front of Baylor. My husband awoke. It took him a long time to get me to "wake" up, if youwill. I just kept saying who is it? What do you need? and James was totally freaked. Bay didn't wake up. The funny thing was I am an insomniac. I NEVER sleep hard and awake when a fly rubs his legs together. James said it seemed like I wasn't asleep at all. Okay, we settle down and go back to sleep. About an hour later Baylor starts crying and pointing at the wall next to me. Over and over and over. At this time it was 4am and we decided to get up as we're all freaked at this point. The funny part? Then next day I described the ENTIRE thing to my father who said- "Yah, that's old John". My great Uncle whom I was very close too and who died last year. Apparently my cousins girlfriend (who has his baby) was up with her baby just the week before and had a very similiar experiance as she saw the same dressed figure leaning over her son's crib during the night... Old John would have been HER babies great grandfather.

All right, I'm totally creeped now!
Kimberley


----------



## aisling (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, I made it to page 7 of reading, reading, reading after finding this post today! Now I'm going to share a couple of cool things _I_ did when I was young...not creepy stuff, just cool stuff!

When I was 7 years old we moved to Germany with the Air Force and that's where the things I remember happened. When we took a trip to Amsterdam we were planning to go to the Anne Frank House. I was about 8 and my brother was 11 and this one of the few actual Holocaust related sites my parent's were willing to take us to at that age. None of us had ever been there, no one had ever described it to me and I hadn't seen any pictures. As we are heading to the house I started getting really upset and saying that I didn't want to go. My mom was dismissing me (thinking I was just being tired and uncooperative with the plans) but finally asked _why don't you want to go, Meg?_ I told her I was scared of the stairs...they're steep and narrow and I don't want to climb them! She tried to comfort me and we went anyway. So we get to the house and the tour heads up to the Secret Annex and when they open the Bookcase that hid the door to the hideout, the stairs were these narrow steep stairs and I was all crying and not wanting to go up and saying _see? those are the stairs!_ I made it up and down alright and ended up really enjoying the trip, but my family kept asking me afterwards if I had been there before or something. Okay, that story doesn't seem as cool as some of the others but I think it was neat.

The other story is the same kind of thing, where my family was like, _When the heck were you here before, Meg? Weird!_ So we live in Germany, I'm 9 and we are going to visit the military cemetary where my mom's father was buried after being killed over Austria in WWII. She never met him and obviously had never been to his grave before. So we take the trip to France to St. Avold to visit this grave. Now, if you have never seen a military cemetary before, they are phenomenal to see...just row, upon row, upon row, upon row of crosses and Stars of David. In fact the cemetary where my grandfather is buried is over 100 acres with over 10,000 graves of soldiers! We arrive at the cemetary and the caretaker is on an errand out in the grounds and won't be back for another 45 minutes or so. My parents figure we'll go walk around until he gets back because he'll need to look up the location of my grandfather's grave. From the time we arrived at the cemetary until they let us start walking around, I was so impatient and kept saying _come on, guys! We don't need someone to find it for us! I can take us to the grave. Let's go already! I know where I'm going, it won't take long!_ No one wanted to believe me, but what do you know, I took us right to the grave! Just started walking, with no hesitation and took us right the grave of my grandfather in a 100 acre cemetary filled with 10,000 grave markers!







I was so stinkin' proud of myself and it made the trip seem all the more special and important.

Anyhow, I know there are others, but I'd have to ask my mom about them. Hopefully those were enjoyable stories


----------



## frand (May 8, 2004)

I totally believe there has been some kind of connection with my mother since she died. Most recently, on my daughter's sixth birthday, we had helium balloons in the dining room, about 15 of them, and six said "Happy sixth birthday" on them. The morning after, I went in my daughter's room to wake her up, and one of those 'happy sixth' balloons had floated across the living room, up the stairs, down the hall, into her room, and stopped right over her bed, directly over her, with the string grazing her hand. I just knew, in that way you just know, that it somehow was coming from my mother.

Another even more amazing happened about a year after my mother died and my dad was getting very difficult to deal with. We had two dogs, one we'd had when she was alive and another we adopted about two months after she died. One night I was shocked out of my sleep by the adopted dog howling ferally -- a sound like I had never heard before. I shot out of bed to find her pacing up and down the length of the house, just totally insanely agitated. My other dog, who is usually the bigger barker, slept peacefully. I sat on the couch to calm Shana, who ket panting and whining hysterically, and as I sat there, I felt like I fell asleep, and suddenly my mother was before me, with her eyes closed, and she said, "Be patient with your father. He has very little." The next thing I knew my eyes were open, my mom was gone, and Shana was totally calm. Both my husband and my other dog (for whom my mother's presence would not have been strange) slept through the whole thing.


----------



## bunnyS (Nov 25, 2003)

I have been keeping up with this thread for quite some time. And as I read more posts I began to pay more attention to my surroundings. Well, in the past few months I have noticed my ds do something that just gives me the chills..... Every night we (dh,ds,& I) go to a back bedroom to relax: watch TV, rest and play. The house is usually dark with the exception of a few night lights and a lamp in the room that we are in. Well, at about the same time 8:35... My son looks through the doorway into the dark hall and laughs and talks/babbles as though he is interactiong with someone. We have only seen this type of reaction when ds is playing with a real person. Dh and I just look at eachother and freak out. Last night, he did it again. I was telling my dh about this thread, and he reminded me that this is around the same time that I lost my last grandfather in March of this year. And come to think of it, this has been happening since then.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, I've never liked the thought of ghosts and so I've told myself that I don't believe in them. As a child, I covered myself up tightly, pillow jammed into my neck, completely hiding. I was always afraid of monsters and things. Our house was old and creepy. I didn't believe in ghosts. I am just not a ghost person.

My mother, OTOH, told me some creepy ghost stories from our house, after I'd grown up. Honestly, I had a very hard time believing them. She said that my grandmother's (her mom's) second husband haunted our house. He was the sweetest man ever and he adored my sister and I. I don't think he had any kids or grandkids of his own. He loved eating Sunday dinner at our house; we adored him. Anyway, she said that the light over the sink would turn on at night if she got up to pee and if she rebuked him, using his name, that it would turn back off. She said, Ok this part freaks me out and confuses me at the same time, she said that one night she saw him at the end of her bed and that he was holding my sister's hand but she was asleep. She yelled at him to leave her alone and then she never heard from him again.

She believed my sister was very open to that sort of thing, like the kind of child who was sensitive, but that she (my sister) blocked it all out. Many of the women in her family spoke of ghosts, basically deceased loved ones. An aunt's little chihuahua would bark at the same empty spot on the mantle. They would see someone out of the corner of their eye while doing dishes, that sort of thing.

Anyway, so even with this, I just have never been sure I believed in that sort of thing. I don't come off as that sort of person, YK? And, pre-kids, when people would say how they knew they were pg before they tested, I thought it was goofy.

I knew I was pregnant both times, before I tested. I also saw both of my kids in dreams before they were born. All my life, I wanted two boys and a girl. I recall a vivid dream from childhood of me and a man who I thought was my father, carrying two sleepy little boys up the stairs in their pjs. It felt like they were my little brothers, even though I had no brothers. When I met dh, he also knew that we would have two boys and a girl, in that order. Well, we have two boys so far. We don't want more children, but we both feel like there's someone else waiting.

With ds1, I got pg the first month off the pill. After conception, but right before implantation, I had three weird dreams three nights in a row. In the first dream, I was talking with a neighbor about her baby and I said, "That's MY son's name!" wrt to her baby. In one of the dreams, I was examining a coworker's baby and noting that it looked like mine. In the best of the three dreams, I dreamt that I was sitting on the top of my stairs, holding a baby in my lap. In the dream, I stood up and walked over to my sleeping dh and gave it to him as a present.

At some point, deep into my second trimester, I saw my son in my dream. I dreamt that dh and I were outside his parents house, working on a car. His grandparents came over for supper, the ones that he is/was very close to. IRL, his grandfather was dead. Anyway, as they walked past us into the house, his grandfather was carrying an infant car seat with a baby in it. I poked dh and said, "That's OUR baby!!!" I could only see the baby's face, but it was round with really round eyes, looking similar to my baby pictures and remarkably like ds1 in the end.

Also, in that second trimester, I had my one and only exp that seemed like a ghost exp. Dh was overseas and I was home alone. I was napping in my bed when I heard a familiar man's voice, but it sounded like mumbling. He touched me and it felt comforting for a split-second until I remembered that dh was not home. I leapt out of the bed! I remember asking my mother about it, but she insisted that it couldn't be anything because we lived in a brand-new house.

With ds2, I accidentally got pregnant at a time I didn't want to be pregnant. I wasn't even sure if I wanted another child. I got pregnant four days before ovulation. It seemed amazing to us and very frightening too. I spent much of my pregnant feeling misgivings about the whole thing. I didn't feel very bonded. At some point, into my second trimester again, I had a pregnancy dream. I dreamt that I was outside my aunt's house and that I gave birth very quickly. Then, I was on her porch and I was holding my baby. His face looked similar to ds1, but it was thinner with smaller features. It looked a lot like what ds2 ended up looking like. I knew it was a boy (but I knew in both pgs that I was having boys, from very early on). He was just looking out at the street and I felt bold and said, "Why did you come here?" And he matter-of-factly said, "I came from heaven because I want a new exp." And I said, "Oh." And from that moment on, I accepted the pregnancy and felt bonded with him. Even now, at 9 months old, when I look at him, I remember that dream and it makes me feel like we have something special.

Sorry so long. That's my exp!


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

Actually, I have a relevant question to the title: has your kid ever given you the chills? When my son was nearly 3, he started doing things that creeped me out, but my husband said was just regular 3 yo stuff. I'm sure that it is regular 3 yo stuff, but I don't understand what's behind it.

What I mean is that he started developing fears of things; that's typical 3 yo stuff I think. But his fear is of certain lights in the house and I always wondered if there was something behind it. He developed a sudden fear of the light that hangs over the stairs. He called it, "the funny light" and he said that he didn't like it. When we'd go up to bed at night, if we left him at the foot of the stairs for a second, with that light on, he'd actually cry. It got so bad that we had to go up the stairs in the dark, because the light bothered him so much.

Around that time, he also told me that there was a song in my closet. He pointed to blank space and said, "There's a song in your closet! Ya ya ya ya ya (a 3yo's pronounciation of "la la").".

I get freaked out easily, but dh does not. At any rate, I prayed really hard one night about it. I asked that, if the house had, uhm, an issue in it, for it to be cleaned out and for us to be protected. After that, he didn't seem so traumatized by the light. Now, we can leave it on and it no longer catches his interest.

If you believe in this sort of thing, does a turned on light have any sort of significance? It always puzzled me.

Here's a funny footnote though. During the time when he would freak me out, ds1 asked me a disturbing question. He asked, "What's that big white thing in your room?" I asked him to describe it and he said, "It has no head. It's in the corner." Turns out, he was describing my bellycast. LOL and a deep breath!


----------



## txmama (May 4, 2004)

I've got a pretty good angel story for you!

Last year when I was 34 weeks pregnant I stopped feeling ds move so we went to the hospital and it was determined that he was in distress. We called my parents & my MIL/FIL to let them know what was going on (they live in different states than us). My inlaws were at a college football game at the time so my MIL had to leave the main stadium section to talk to us so she could hear us. She went back to her seat and there was a man sitting nearby and he kept watching her. She tried to ignore him. He finally came over to her and said that "It's going to be okay". She thought he meant the game since their team was behind. She told him she wasn't worried about the game that it was something else. He said "I know...it will be okay." Then he walked away and never did come back to his seat.

Pretty strange.


----------



## nicholas_mom (Apr 23, 2004)

Even though I posted before, yesterday I had an incident that gave me the chills w/ds............

Ds was sitting on the floor right next to me playing with socks. He took one sock and was babbling at the sock then took the sock put it up into the air like he was going to give it to someone standing in front of him. Ds was ignoring me WHICH HE NEVER Does. When I am on the floor, he engages me in his play if I am on the floor with him.

Ds is 15 months old. Okay, so what he was talking to air or an imagenery friend.....but then HE WAVES BYE-BYE. He never waves bye-bye to air. He waves bye-bye to me or dh or maybe our rabbits, but never just like to NO ONE!?!?!








: OKAY, Now I am creeped out!

These stories are great! I love the last angel story!


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

My same DD as in the OP woke up one morning last week, knocked on the wall next to our bed and said, "Go away ghost." Then she turned to look at me, ran her hand across my arm and said, "Goosbumps."


----------



## *Milk-Fairy* (Jun 8, 2004)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread! And have to add my two cents...(sorry, it's a little long)

A few years ago, pre-kids, I was a social worker at an adoption agency. I worked with the amazing birthmothers, and had one that really touched my heart. She was from Africa, 26, had a 2 year old, and was diagnosed with terminal breast cancer. She came to our agency to help her find a forever home for her daughter, as the baby's father lived in Africa and she had escaped and moved to the US to get away from him.

Anyway, we found an amazing family for her, and then our agency put together the money she needed to fly to NY to be with the only family she had in the states before she died. While the trip was being set up she and I spent a lot of time together, working on a journal for her daughter, talking about death, and basically became friends. I put her on the airplane to fly home knowing I'd never see her again, and I still cry whenever I'm in that terminal. About a week after she passed I was laying on the couch having a good cry when I smelled Vicks VapoRub SO strong that I sat up and called "Chuck?" convinced he was behind me rubbing it on himself. Of course, it was 3am and he was asleep in our bedroom, so I laid back down and a few minutes later realized that Vicks was what Arlene used to rub on her chest to help her breathe. I felt such a calming sensation and knew that she was still here and felt her love.

Anway, before she left she told me I would have a baby in the next two years, that it would be a girl, and that she would watch over her and keep her safe.

Exactly two years later we had a baby girl, Sam, and I painted a little angel over the doorway in her room to represent Arlene, her guardian angel.

The house we moved into before Sam was born was one where the elderly couple that had owned it had died here earlier that year. One had cancer, the other a heart attack.

Anway-Sam was a few days old and I was sleeping with her in the guest room when I woke up to an old man shaking me and shouting "CHECK THE BABY!!!!" I sat up and picked up my daughter, who's face was under the comforter. She was fine, and I looked back up and noone was there...but I rembered that there were THREE people standing there. An old man, an old woman, and a young woman in the shadows behind them. Again, it took a few minutes to realize that there was noone else in the house besides my husband, who was snoring in our bedroom. I'm convinced it was the elderly couple and Arlene-watching out for baby Sam!


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

Wow, MilkFairy! That's beautiful!


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

oooo tingly goosebumps all over


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Milk fairy,
I have chills, thank you for sharing that story!

Thanks to everyone so far for sharing their stories. I love reading them !

CurlyTop


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Jen -- That is so cool about Sam! BTW HI! (bcHOSTJessica)


----------



## SeanaRain (May 25, 2004)

:


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

So I have a few relatively related thoughts after re-reading this thread..

1st.. There is a LOT of theories that a]young children see the things that aren't quite there because they are still soo much closer to their spirituality and b] that puberty is inherently a time of change and if you have any "latent" powers puberty is when they will surface.. Puberty and early childhood are a time of such great change..

Also.. I think that we tear up with thoughts of hte super-natural because they are things we are physically unable to handle.. So that is a physical expression of something we can ONLY feel..

Reading through these I have noticed that some things give me a full body wave.. Some of them make the hairs on my left side stand up, and others make the hairs on my right side stand up... I wonder if there is a pattern to it... Like certain supernatural things trigger the same reactions from everyone, but different supernatural things make reactions on different side of the body.. Sheesh that convoluted, but I hope it makes sense..

Now.. Something more on-topic..

When ds1 was born he was born by c-sec.. He smelled like roses.. For 2 whole days.. I smelled roses.. It eminated from ds.. Then I saw the movie Micheal.. How he would smell like different good things to different people because that is how we as humans interpret heavan smelling.. So I think when it is all said and done and I have died and I am in heaven it will smell like roses to me.. Other people smelled it on him also.. But only after I pointed it out to them.









Warm Squishy Feelings..

Dyan


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:

I sleep with a fan on at night because otherwise it sounds like there is a radio or tv on in the other room that is just barely audible.. I can't sleep trying to figuire it out..
Wow, Dyan! I have had this exact thing happen many times. I'll check the clock-radio numerous times and, of course, it's never on. I've about gone nuts trying so hard to hear exactly what is on this "radio"! Sometimes it sounds more like scanning through the channels, if you know what I mean.

Quote:

In my psychadelic drug using pre child days.. ( boy is THAT a mouth full.. !!) We used to drop and I would see Patterns in everything.. Sometimes entire scenes..(like a japanese gazebo with flowers and a river.. Sometimes just a repeating hexagonal ( or something similiar) shape in the sand that made up the cement.. I loved it.. It made me feel very childlike.. Perhaps that is what i felt like as a small child full of wonder for the world.. I read the tibetian book of the dead, and how sometimes hallucinegenics are used in meditation..
ETA: OMG! Me too again! The exact same feelings and everything! Yes, I even read the Tibetan Book of thr Dead!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Ok I'm sure this was only freaky because of my overactive imagination but last night ds FREAKED me out!

First, I thought he was asleep next to me, so I turned on the light (a dimmer, so only a little on) to make sure he wasn't too close to my pillow, and he was just laying there with his eyes open. I had to touch his eyelid to make him blink. Which was freaky, my babe just staring into space like that. He also does NOT lay down unless he's asleep or nursing, he's very go-go-go-go so that was weird.

Then later, when he got up and was babbling I was holding him in the dark as he was just engaging in baby babble. And this is where I'm sure my imagination got to me. I *swear* he was sitting there "De de de de DIE de d deee de"







and then a few minutes later: "ba ba. Baaaa. Ba. Baaaaaaa. BLOOD. Ba. Ba. ba ba". OMG! I wanted to jump out of my SKIN! Like I said, I think it was just me over reacting, I'm already scared of the dark, and the turn on the light see him staring into space, had to check to make sure he was breathing thing earlier probably tainted me and I was already a bit spooked.

So anyways, even though I'm sure it was a lot of imagination helping along this freak out, I still wanted to come post it.


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow, that is wierd!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah Jessica, that is weird! Like I said, I'm sure it was just my overactive imagination...


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

A few years back, when we first moved to our current city, we lived in an apartment complex near downtown. The apartment where we lived was rather spacious (two floors and 3 bedrooms) and our boys (2 years apart) each had their own room. A few weeks after we moved in, our oldest started having really severe nightmares in which he would wake us up saying "the scary lady is in my room and wants me to fly out the window with her." He described a really hideous woman with snaggled teeth (although he didn't use that term), gray hair, horns, and red eyes ! He said she would come into his room at night and stand at the foot of his bed and tell him that he should come to her and they would fly out the window together (all of our bedrooms were on the second floor). This happened several times. Then, our youngest started waking us up saying the same sort of thing (with only a few variations...the lady had "sharp teeth" for him and was dressed in red), including that she wanted him to fly out the window with her. I don't think our oldest had said anything to his brother about it...at least not in my presence.
One night when I went into the oldest ds's room after he started crying again, he told me I had JUST missed seeing the woman, and that she had just flown out the window before I opened the door. Needless to say, we soon moved to another part of town and they had no more nightmares. However, later I was mentioning the incident to a longtime resident of that area and she told me "Oh ...that's weird. I think that's the same apartment where the lady lived who killed her 2 year old son !" Apparently, a few years before, a lady had lived there who killed her son, claiming he had been "possessed by Satan" and she was "freeing his soul." I looked up the facts of the case, and sure enough, she had indeed lived in that same apartment and killed her son there by strangulation, saying that Satan kept coming to him at night and possessing him ! No one had bothered to tell us that that had happened in that apartment or we would not have lived there in the first place.


----------



## aguacates (Sep 17, 2003)

Shann, I got chills reading your post. That is totally scary!


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Ugh Shann that is terrible!!!


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

Okay, I know this thread is old, but reading through it got me thinking of my MIL telling me about the circumstances of her two DS's deaths. (Long, sorry.)

Her two DS's died in a housefire in 1982. (This was before DH was even concieved.) The older boy was 2yrs, 3mo. The younger one was 1yr, 1mo. They were both upstairs in the nursery, the older one playing on the floor, the younger one in the crib. By the time MIL realized there was a fire in the house, it was already between her and the boys, and there was no way she could've gotten to them. She got herself out, praying, "Dear God, please don't let my babies burn. Please don't let my babies burn." The media & community really ostrasized (sp?) her for not "saving" her two boys. Like, because she hadn't risked her life and braved the flames, the boy's death was her fault. Her church actually kicked her out for it.








There were some very strange things about that fire:
~
The boys didn't die from the flames, they died from smoke inhalation. She was praying, "Don't let my babies burn," and they didn't. The fire had reached their room, but there were circles of unburned areas around the boys - like something was protecting them from the flames.
~
Someone found a bible from the house in the front yard. It was smoking, and the pages were scorched. No-one could figure out how it got in the yard. No other household object was in the yard like that. It looked like someone had just chucked it out of a window into the yard.
~
She asked the workers to find a heavy silver cross that had been hanging in the boys's room. Nobody could find it. The nail it had been hanging on was empty. It wasn't something that would've been destroyed by the fire. They searched that house up-and-down, and never found it. Later, one of MIL's friends, who was somewat psycic, said that the boys had taken it with them, so "They could be identified."
~
A few weeks later, MIL had a dream about them. She was sitting in a chair, and they were standing in front of her, dressed in white. The older one told her, "It's okay, Mommy. Don't worry. We're okay now."

If we ever have a boy, DH & I are planning on naming him Austin Wayne, the two middle names of DH's older brothers.


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

Boy, I'm glad I'm not home alone tonight reading this!

I had a few experiences with my now 9 yo ds. Once, when he was 4, he was playing on the back porch while I was in the kitchen doing dishes. I had the screen door open so I could keep an eye on him. Beautiful cloudless day, no construction or anything in the area... all of a sudden the lights flickered on and off. Immediately afterwards, he calls through the door, "Its okay, Mommy, they're gone now!". I tried to ask him who he was talking about, but he only looked confused for a minute and went back to his playing.

Shortly after, my mom and my sister came over to babysit one night. I arrived home pretty late to find my mom waiting for me on the couch, and my sister and all three kids zonked out in a row on the living room floor, my sister on the far end. I sat down to chat with my mom for a few, and J sat up, stared at my sister, and asked my mom and me, "Who's that?" We said that's Aunt Kelly... he said, no next to her. We told him, that's your brother. He said, "No, on the other side." He looked confused when we told him no one, then laid back down and went to sleep. Funny, this didn't scare me at all... I do believe he saw something, but I've never felt anything remotely bad in this house. Took a while to get my mom to come babysit again, though!

One interesting thing a woman I worked with around this time whom claimed to have a very psychic grandmother told me... When I gave birth to my DS, his head emerged before my water had broken. This woman claimed that meant that he had 'the gift'. Anybody ever hear anything like this before?


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

Yikes! I just read this whole thread and mostly I think the stories of kids seeing, connecting, remebering are very cool! Some of the ghost stories, esp the last one about the apt are too scary!!!! Mostly they make me want to connect more with the spirit of my unborn child and help her develop/keep those spiritual -psychic qualities! Some day when it's not so late, I'll add some of my own stories! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mazajo*
One interesting thing a woman I worked with around this time whom claimed to have a very psychic grandmother told me... When I gave birth to my DS, his head emerged before my water had broken. This woman claimed that meant that he had 'the gift'. Anybody ever hear anything like this before?

Its called being born in the caul, I'm sure others here will have plenty more info for you, but yea, its supposed to be linked to psychic abilities


----------



## nepenthesea (Apr 15, 2005)

I know this is an old subject, but I just found it today, and it's fascinating! I haven't even finished the stories yet, but I had to reply.

Seriously, you all should check out The Shadowlands Ghost Page. There are hundreds of true ghost stories listed on there. Some are not that great, but there are some REALLY good ones. You can post your own stories, too....I have a few of my own on there







: Your stories are too good to not pass on, you know!

http://theshadowlands.net/ghost/

I love, love, LOVE ghost stories, and there are some scary ones on here. I am amazed at how many babies "see" things. My oldest niece was the first grandchild in my family, and we were all very excited about her being born. We had an aunt that was only 14 years older than me that we were all really close to. She couldn't wait for my niece to be born. Anyway, we always loved to tell ghost stories to each other, and she had always promised us that if she died, she would come back and "give us a sign".

Well, she died suddenly a few months before my niece was born. We were all shocked by this. At her funeral, the preacher gave a sermon that made alot of the family very unhappy. During this sermon, a door in the funeral home blew wide open, and shut itself. It's very windy where I live, so we didn't think alot about it, but for a second, I was thinking it was my aunt, making a dramatic exit. After the funeral, the family and friends all met up at a bar (yeah, we're that kind of family!LOL) and we got to talking about how awful the sermon was. It turned out most of the people there thought that it WAS my aunt leaving when the door blew open, and that she was unhappy with what the preacher was saying!

A few months later, my niece was born, and my sister named her after my aunt. While she was a baby, she would stare off at a corner and start smiling and laughing, or she'd look over your shoulder like she was looking at someone. She would "talk" to nobody. She had a plastic caterpillar toy that lit up when you picked it up, and it would light up when nobody was even near it! We have always thought this was probably my aunt.

BTW, my eyes ALWAYS tear up when I tell or hear ghost stories. That's cool that it happens to others. I'v been straight up crying over some of these stories!


----------



## isulari (Feb 18, 2002)

.


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Freaky!


----------



## Carsonsmama (May 17, 2004)

A couple months ago my DS who is 30 months old said a few things like this for a couple weeks that made it hard to sleep at night.
We were lying there going to sleep and he says
"mommy why is there a man outside?"
We live out in the country....there shouldn't be a man there!!
I quickly dismissed it and said there was no one there.
and he said "Yes there is he is looking in the window!"















He was insistent that there was someone out there that night.

And now I even get the chills when I have my back to something and he looks over my shoulder like something has caught his attention!







Just instantly gives me goosebumps!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessica36*
Freaky!
















:

Also, welcome to the two new members!







:


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

EEEEEEK!!!! I was sitting here at the computer and have you ever heard coyotes make a kill?? They sound like banshees!
Yes! we live out in the country & hear their sinister "giggles" all the time. They'll kill one of my neighbor's pygmy goats every once & a while.







We also hear them catch feral cats sometimes- that's the worst!. It makes my blood run cold!
I feel sorry for them cause the burbs are starting to close in on us.







: But man, those are some creepy bastards!
BTW- DP is outta town this weekend... I'm getting totally freaked out & you guys have me analyzing all of dd's weird little quirks...Thanks alot!!!







:


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

My DD who is 2.4 months would tell me while I was pregnant "Mommy look there is hummus!" while on the swings. Hummus was the baby's name while in the womb, and she would say this while pointing over my head and into the sky. I used to think the baby's soul was flying over my head and staying near.

When it came near to my birth time I would ask DD. Is the baby coming on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday et. al. She would reply the baby is coming on Ali Noor. Ali Noor is the name of the man who takes care of our mosque - thus she refers to the mosque by that name. Muslims attend services on
Fridays. And sure enough my DS was born on a Friday - just like my DD said! She just said it in kid language - instead of Friday she refered to it as Ali Noor the day we go to the mosque.

As a last tidbit when the baby was in the womb I would ask DD is the baby's name this or this or this and give her all the names. There was one name she blurted out one day and never changed her mind about. In fact if I told her "No the baby's name is not that." she would get very upset. Because she saw the baby often enough, and told me the day he was born, I listened to her and named him exactly what she said.


----------



## nepenthesea (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, the coyotes are a little scary at times. I also live in the country, and we hear alot of unusual sounds : the neighbors' mules, horses whinnying, birds that sound like people laughing, etc. The coyotes do sound like banshees, but I've gotten to where I like the sound they make. The thing that has freaked me out the most is our horses. They look sort of eerie at night, and if they whinny, it's spooky. Especially this white/gray horse we have. He looks like a ghost horse in the dark!


----------



## Allibaby101 (Dec 1, 2007)

Believe it or not but after seeing this thread (has your kid ever given you the chills?)I made this account.Interesting thread.

When We lived in La Habra we lived in a fairly small apartment and I Would put my daughter to sleep and go and watch T.V or cook.Whatever came to mind.Sometimes i would be watching and she'd be looking around the room curiously,a few nights she would get up to come out in the living room but since the closet (which was all mirrors) was directly next to the door she would cry "mommy" sometimes i would ignore here,not knowing what it is she wanted.She liked to sleep {talk}.
If i didnt come she would go "mommy..Mommy....MOM COME HERE!PLEASE MOMMY"Id come in and sit next to her and she claimed that she saw this woman in the closet with a beautiful green/orange dress on and she had light all around her.(aura)
I showed her a picture and she claimed it was Virgen Mary.Weve had Psychic Ability in our family for generations.BUT THIS was interesting.This would happen alot and SHE WOULD NOT sleep with the closet open.Shed start crying or she would cuddle under the blankets.

Other times she saw auras and We sometimes went to Psychic fairs and she was right.People would even ask her but as she got older it was not something she enjoyed doing.Her father and i have been divorced since she was about 5 or 6 and ever since then shed have "bad" dreams.It would affect her.And since i have observed her it seems as if somehow it affects her appearance,she worries about her looks but thata a normal teen for ya.

We had a lot of family/friends and when she saw a house she didnt like shed stare up at it and yank on my shirt.She wouldnt even say anything.She also claimed that when shed walk in the door or setain rooms she could feel the force of it.It was usually the same for me.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 25, 2006)

I tend to be a little sceptical of these things.... but there is a certain spot in the living room that my little boy used to stare at a LOT when he was younger. Ste also fell asleep on the sofa one night and said he woke up and could hear breathing.

That freaked me out a little

Peace


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

What a cool thread! I just spent the last hour and a half or so reading it! I was getting tears in my eyes for alot of the stories as well!

I've always wondered whether I have some sort of 'ability'. I don't think it's very strong, and I've never seen a ghost but I seem to 'know' people, if you understand what I mean? Though it seems since I've been on these antidepressants it's stopped. I almost feel like I'm a bit dead inside now.

The only thing that I can think that's happened to me is my Gran coming to me in a dream after she died. Just saying that she was happy and everything was OK and that she knew I loved her and goodbye. It was a nice dream. Very comforting.

ETA: I 'see' things out the corner of my eye. I remember once being at home by myself and being certain I saw someone at the door. I was sure it was a burglar! I had to go and check the house! I also get the feeling that there's someone in the room with me, watching me. Though that's probably just my imagination!


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

When my Dad was dying, we went to see him. My daughter was four and my niece was five. The girls sat in chairs next to a wall. My Mom was emploring my Dad to keep fighting. (we were still kind of in denial)

My dd told my mom "It's O.K Gramma, see Grampa's hands?" (they were curled up on his chest) "He says his hands hurt and he wants to die" Then my niece said "He's dying Grandma, and he says it's good" Then they both went back to playing with their magnadoodles. They didn't seem at all bothered by death. Then after the funeral, we went to my Moms house to be together. We had family in from all over the US. My daughter said "We are supposed to play games. Remember?" (we had no idea what she meant) She opened the game closet, it seemed like a good idea, so we played my Dad's favorite game. Both girls insisted that they could see Grandpa laughing at us.

My niece had said something like that twice before about other people that she knew was dying. The next two times my daughter experienced death, she was too old to believe I guess, so she didn't have any special insight.

But, my niece wants to work in a hospice facility. She is volunteering at a hospital right now, and loves it.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I used to freak my Mother out with things I "saw" or told her about. My Great Grandmother, Nannie, died when I was a little girl. The last time we visited my Great Grandmother in the nursing home, she was doing well- she had severe Alztimers, but that day, she recognized us all (she hadn't in at least a year) and she didn't talk much, but she just wanted to touch us all. After we left, when we got in the car, I told my Grandmother and my Mother that "Nannie wanted to say goodbye to us today so she could go to Jesus because she's tired." Three days later, she died. Also, almost two years ago, when my dog, Shayna, died, it nearly destroyed me. She was my "baby". After being depressed about four or five months, one night, I felt someone in the room with me in the middle of the night. I looked over at the door and I swear I saw her standing and felt her standing there next to some kind of angel? Jesus? light being? I can't explain it, but it's like someone in my head said that she was okay now and I was filled with this incredible feeling of peace. Immediately, my depression lifted and I knew she had made it to a better place. Then they kinda faded and disappeared, but it wasn't just a dream, because my other dog was laying next to me and she was very interested in what was going on in the doorway as well.

Could someone tell me more about what a "crystal child" is? It sounds like something my son might be. He always sees things and feels or knows things the rest of us just don't "get", with the exception being me- I "often "get" what he's telling me about or what's there but not there, but nowhere at the level he does.


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

.


----------



## PrennaMama (Oct 10, 2005)

This thread made my DAY!

I have oft wondered if dd isn't "haunted" herself... not in a malicious sense... but more in a sense that there seems to be "inorganic entities" around her; she draws" people and "things" to her... is a big communicator and very "open"... they wake her in the night and she can't get back to sleep without nursing... she apologizes when she comes in to get me, now... "Mama, I'm sorry... I cant sleep... sleeping is hard; the "dreams" wake me up... will you give me nummies, please?" I have sat in her room while she sleeps, and listened as mundane, corporeal sounds by the dozen run rampant (the neighbors in the duplex next door banging around, the door slamming downstairs, the dog barking...). None of these things even startle her... but she will swat at her face in the stillness, in the dark, and say "Leave me alone! I'm sleeping... I don't want to play!" She will yell out, and then begin to snore again... and I have felt a strange pressure to leave the room at times... at which point I respond by softly singing a prayer and sending out a strong admonishment... "I am her _MOTHER_, you... and I am a _BIG_ energetic woman... you leave her be, leave her in peace... I will NOT leave... you are not welcome to disturb my baby..." This quells that pressuresome feeling, and then she is still, all is quiet (as quiet as it can be with the loud neighbors,etc!).


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pynki* 

When ds1 was born he was born by c-sec.. He smelled like roses.. For 2 whole days.. I smelled roses.. It eminated from ds.. Then I saw the movie Micheal.. How he would smell like different good things to different people because that is how we as humans interpret heavan smelling.. So I think when it is all said and done and I have died and I am in heaven it will smell like roses to me.. Other people smelled it on him also.. But only after I pointed it out to them.









Warm Squishy Feelings..

Dyan









ok, this is wierd. When my neice was born she smelled like lavendar (def a heavenly smell IMHO) Her mom thought it was because she'd put a lavendar lotion on her belly throughout her pregnancy. but I like this explanation better.


----------



## Girlsmama (Jul 14, 2007)

My daughters do it all the time espically my six year old she is so hyper aware of others feelings, when i had a miscarrige, she came to the hospital to visit me and was told me "I know that the baby is in heaven, he's watching down on you everyday, i'm sure he sad he cant meet you." Sometimes kids are just like that.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I freaked my parents out when I was little after I described meeting my paternal grandfather. He died when Dad was 15 and I wasn't born until something like 10 years later. I'd never seen pictures of him for some reason, but I described him in perfect detail. My great-grandma visited me in extremely vivid dreams for years after she died. I also used to see a weird tall dude in a suit and top hat but nobody has any idea who he was/is. Mom used to see him at her parents house, along with other things. She sees her mother all the time in extremely realistic dreams and I think Granny really is visiting her. Mom freely admits to seeing a lot of things that shouldn't be there yet she says she doesn't believe in ghosts









My kids are totally oblivious to all things otherworldly.


----------



## hbmomof5 (Jun 25, 2005)

I havent seen a lot of it in my kids but I too have had my grandpa come to me in a dream after he died to tell me he is ok...it was very sweet and comforting.

I also have been asked by some pyschics if I am too( dont really consider myself to be..at least not a very strong one) but had one thing happen that was freaky....I went to the airport to pick up my son flying back from Phoenix to st louis...there were electrical storms and the flights were delayed so I was waiting for about 4hrs. As I sat there I suddenly pictured my female cousin on my moms side coming off of the plane after my son. This cousin i am very close to....I do have 2 other female cousins but see them rarely(every 3-4 yrs). Well when he exited the gates at nearly midnight I was very focused on him and walked right up to him...as I did someone behind him spoke to me "what are you doing here?" I turned to look and it is one of my other cousins I never see. I think the reason I saw my favorite cousin in the "vision"(it was just like a tivo moment) is because thats what I was familiar with.

I told my sister about this and said I could maybe make some money off of this by letting people know when their relatives were flying in if they wanted to skip town for a while


----------



## Azuralea (Jan 29, 2007)

What a great thread!

I have two stories for you. One is my DS. First let me tell you I have a fear of bridges. I _hate_ going over them. However, because I really don't want DS to pick that up, I am super careful to never talk about it.

So anyhow we're going over a bridge one day when he was two, and I'm having my usual fear scenario in my head, and I hear this sweet little voice from the back. "We're not going to fall off the bridge, Mama. It's okay. We won't fall. We are okay."







My sweet boy! Ever since then it has been much easier for me to go over bridges.

The other story I have is not mine but a friend of a friend. She's super crunchy and when she was having her first baby she wanted to be in the hospital but no interventions. So everything is progressing (it was a mother-positive hospital, she had a doula and midwife, she did her research). However, as it's going along she started having a really, really strong feeling that something was very wrong.She told the doula and midwife and they said not to worry, most laboring mothers feel that way, it's normal, you can do this, etc. etc.. But she kept insisting something was really wrong. Finally she yelled and screamed that she needed an OB now and when the on-call OB finally came she ordered the midwife and doula out and told the OB, "We need to get this baby out NOW. I want a C-section NOW."

Apparently the OB tried to argue to but she was starting to have hysterics and scream (all the time being in labor!) and so they finally did what she wanted. She went into the OR -- and had a healthy little baby boy -- with an umbilical cord that was totally defective (e.g., the top layer was stripped and there were holes in it). If she'd birthed vaginally the baby would have died. Crazy, huh?


----------



## sal42 (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad i saw this thread- I love this stuff! My Mom has the gift, as do many of us on this side of my family.

I'd like to share a story. I was just under 2 years when my Grandpa (Mom's Dad) died. We were out of town visiting my other Grandma D (Dad's Mom). It was late at night and Mom was up talking to Grandma D. I was in another room sleeping. Mom says she suddenly heard me crying out "Daddy!" so she went to check on me, but I was sound asleep. She found out early the next morning that that occurred at the same time her Dad died.

When I was little my great Grandmother (Mom's Grandma) said I had an old soul. This summer I was at a coffee shop and a man was smiling at my daughter (she is now 16 mos old) and said, She has the eyes of an old soul.

I love reading everyone's experiences! Keep sharing!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

:


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nepenthesea* 
http://theshadowlands.net/ghost/

Eek!! Why oh why oh why did I look at that site when I am home alone!?!?














:







!


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

When my neice was about 3 or so, she had an imaginary friend... I forget his name. She hadn't talked about him in a while and so we asked about him. She said, "Oh. He's not here anymore. He had to go be born."


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

When DD was two, she woke up from her nap one day crying and asking to see her grandfather. This was very unusual--she hadn't seen him very many times in her life and he lived many states away.

As it turned out, that was the day he took a bad fall that put him into the hospital. He never came out again. DD also never saw him again (he died before we could get there).

Now, his health had not been at all good, and DH and I had surely been talking about him a lot in the weeks previous. But...

(I have never told my DH this story, btw.)

I also recently was reading back in my journal and saw that on May 16 of this year, DD announced that she was pregnant and was going to be a "big brother" (I thought this was funny, so I wrote it down). DH and I had been TTC, but she knew nothing about that, and we had not been talking to her at all about her getting a sibling. My pregnancy test turned positive on May 28.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

When I was a child, I was at my grandmothers house and she was talking on the phone with my grandfather. I had an overwhelming urge to talk to him, and let him know how much I loved him - but I didn't because at that time I never said that to anyone and didn't want to seem strange. I went home, and was up ALL night worrying and thinking that I should have talked to him. He had died sometime that night in his sleep (he was not 'old', in his 50's and in good health so there was no reason to think something might happen).


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

I love this thread! But I'm such a scaredy-cat!

As far as the original question... I rock DS to sleep and hold him until I go to bed. There have been a few times when I've laughed at something funny on TV and he started laughing in his sleep. It's so awesome. When he was only two weeks old, I held him while he was fast asleep and said, "I love you" very softly near his ear. He smiled clear as day. He did this again a few weeks ago, but I had to work a little harder and did a little dance for him to get him to smile in his sleep. He's only 8 mos, so I'm curious to see was happens as he gets older.


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

I meant to continue my first post, but DS needed me.

The best story I have DH's. When he was about 4 he would have dreams of American Natives. When he woke up he would look under his bed and once he found a bow. Another time he found an arrow and another time he found an arrowhead. He was sent to stay with his aunt for about a week and after that he never found anything again. He found out later that the house was built on an indian reservation and while he was away they had a grave removed from under his room.

DS needs me again...


----------



## maybebaby (Dec 24, 2001)

OMgosh this thread is fascinating!! I've spent more than my allotted time for homeschooling preparations reading this thread lol

It made me think about a friend's nephew...they were so worried about him and thought he was crazy because he could see light and color around people. I thought it was so cool and I felt sad for this boy that no one else seemed to think this might be a good thing and not something "crazy"









My kids have done this kind of stuff too, mostly my oldest. Once we were on our way to my mom's house when my sister and her kids were visiting. He suddenly help up a finger and said "Aunt P cut herself"...I didn't think much of it until we got there and lo and behold, she'd been helping with dinner and had cut that same finger. Once he said "dad hurt his leg playing softball" and when dh got home, it had been around the same time he slid into base and hurt his hamstring. Just weird stuff like that. He also said there was a lady in red who gave him candy in his room and he'd "see" dh's dad who had passed away years ago.

I agree that kids are just more tuned into that kind of stuff...the only weird things I had happen were before I got pg (unplanned) with our last. Everyone was in bed and I was turning off lights downstairs and getting ready to go up. I passed the entrance to the living room on my way to the stairs and I heard clearly a little girl sigh heavily. It freaked me OUT and I ran upstairs and told dh (who said "well at least it wasn't scarier than a sighing little girl"







). A week or so later I heard a little girl say "mom?" and I was sure it was Maddie until I turned around and saw no one there...and Maddie was all the way upstairs with her friend playing. I was telling my sister about this a month or so later and dh heard me and asked what I was talking about because HE had the exact same experience in the basement doing laundry (little girl saying "dad?") then a couple months later we were pg. Of course I truly believe Lily is here for a higher purpose than even we can see yet. She's amazing in ways too numerous to count!!

Anyhoo lol sorry to get so long, I just find this all so interesting! Thanks to everyone who's shared, I loved reading it all!!


----------

